# Fear of Walking Dead Season 1



## GHook93

There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.

That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hortysir

Damn
Missed it
Have to wait until tomorrow for VOD


----------



## Mr. H.

My kid worked on the original Walking Dead season 1. 

Yeah, I'm bragging.


----------



## Gracie

I didn't like it.


----------



## Moonglow

Zombies are for idiots.


----------



## Alystyr

Since some of the key people from TWD are also working on FtWD, I'll give it a chance.
It's starting from a completely different direction than TWD. A bit of backstory is acceptable and maybe even necessary, especially since FtWD is portraying the absolute beginnings of the outbreak. I'd imagine that's what slowed things down in this episode.
In TWD, on the other hand, the viewer started "in the same boat" as Rick - not knowing what the heck was going on - so any backstory would have probably lessened the dramatic impact.

At least it will kill some time until Oct. 11th...


----------



## hortysir

Well I went and watched a later airing.

Fell asleep


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I agree.  It didn't do anything for me.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I watched.  It wasn't terrible but it doesn't hold a candle to TWD, IMO.  The main bad guy, "patch?"  Lol.  For a minute there, I thought I was watching a Batman movie.


----------



## Alystyr

ChrisL said:


> It wasn't terrible but it doesn't hold a candle to TWD, IMO


I'd agree, but would have to add a "-yet" to what you said.
I don't think that Kirkman & Nicotero are going to disappoint us.

I always give new shows that might interest me about 3 episodes to get me hooked, just because it sometimes takes a little time to get things rolling.


----------



## GHook93

Alystyr said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't terrible but it doesn't hold a candle to TWD, IMO
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree, but would have to add a "-yet" to what you said.
> I don't think that Kirkman & Nicotero are going to disappoint us.
> 
> I always give new shows that might interest me about 3 episodes to get me hooked, just because it sometimes takes a little time to get things rolling.
Click to expand...

My bet is the pace picks up next week, but still a lot more backstory. It picks up more in episode 3. In 4 and 5 it becomes full blown chaos.

However, the characters seem weak, except for Kim Dickens. I like the tough momma bear. However, we have 3 annoying Carlesque child characters. I hope they add a bad ass like Daryl. A Hispanic Daryl seems like it would be on the works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I didn't like it.



I was neutral, but the coming attractions look pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alystyr

GHook93 said:


> My bet is the pace picks up next week, but still a lot more backstory. It picks up more in episode 3. In 4 and 5 it becomes full blown chaos.


Definitely. The season finale should be a total blowout.
I'll probably rewatch this first episode at least once. Kirkman & Co. are masters at imbedding little nuggets of foreshadowing in their premieres.
"Talking Dead" had an interesting point - this time around, we know much more about the situation than the characters. That's going to be... interesting.

Any bets yet on the first main to be put on the "chomping" block?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Snoozfest. Will give it time to develop tho


----------



## GHook93

Alystyr said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is the pace picks up next week, but still a lot more backstory. It picks up more in episode 3. In 4 and 5 it becomes full blown chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. The season finale should be a total blowout.
> I'll probably rewatch this first episode at least once. Kirkman & Co. are masters at imbedding little nuggets of foreshadowing in their premieres.
> "Talking Dead" had an interesting point - this time around, we know much more about the situation than the characters. That's going to be... interesting.
> 
> Any bets yet on the first main to be put on the "chomping" block?
Click to expand...


That is easy, the junkie son will be the first of the family members to bite it. However, you know the hot ex wife will be Walker chow within the next few episodes, if not the next episode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

My guess is FWD will win over people very soon and it will have as high ratings as WD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alystyr

GHook93 said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is the pace picks up next week, but still a lot more backstory. It picks up more in episode 3. In 4 and 5 it becomes full blown chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. The season finale should be a total blowout.
> I'll probably rewatch this first episode at least once. Kirkman & Co. are masters at imbedding little nuggets of foreshadowing in their premieres.
> "Talking Dead" had an interesting point - this time around, we know much more about the situation than the characters. That's going to be... interesting.
> 
> Any bets yet on the first main to be put on the "chomping" block?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is easy, the junkie son will be the first of the family members to bite it. However, you know the hot ex wife will be Walker chow within the next few episodes, if not the next episode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I dunno...
The junkie son did manage to get away from one when he was still half-stoned and had the instinct to make road pizza out of his ex-dealer, so...
The ex-wife? I'd almost say that she'll go soon, same as you. Not a lot of development time was spent on her.

Without the rewatch I was talking about, I'm leaning toward the daughter. She'll probably end up doing something stupid while searching for her boyfriend (who is likely already zombie-chow). I can see her finding him already turned, her ignoring the missing limb and the moaning, and her running to him because he's "hurt" to smother him in hugs and kisses. Don't think that will end well.


----------



## GHook93

Alystyr said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is the pace picks up next week, but still a lot more backstory. It picks up more in episode 3. In 4 and 5 it becomes full blown chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely. The season finale should be a total blowout.
> I'll probably rewatch this first episode at least once. Kirkman & Co. are masters at imbedding little nuggets of foreshadowing in their premieres.
> "Talking Dead" had an interesting point - this time around, we know much more about the situation than the characters. That's going to be... interesting.
> 
> Any bets yet on the first main to be put on the "chomping" block?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is easy, the junkie son will be the first of the family members to bite it. However, you know the hot ex wife will be Walker chow within the next few episodes, if not the next episode.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno...
> The junkie son did manage to get away from one when he was still half-stoned and had the instinct to make road pizza out of his ex-dealer, so...
> The ex-wife? I'd almost say that she'll go soon, same as you. Not a lot of development time was spent on her.
> 
> Without the rewatch I was talking about, I'm leaning toward the daughter. She'll probably end up doing something stupid while searching for her boyfriend (who is likely already zombie-chow). I can see her finding him already turned, her ignoring the missing limb and the moaning, and her running to him because he's "hurt" to smother him in hugs and kisses. Don't think that will end well.
Click to expand...

I would be shocked if any of the family members bites it this season. Remember this season is only 6 episodes long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie

Only character I totally liked was the pimpled kid that knew something was up..hence taking the knife to school.
Can't stand the mom or the daughter. Junky Depp is so-so, but i wouldn't hurt me if he was off'd real soon. Mexi Dad is a great actor, but doesn't seem to be "in" to this gig at all. Sloppy, poor acting with most of them and no characters to "root for", so far.
All in all....snoozefest.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Only character I totally liked was the pimpled kid that knew something was up..hence taking the knife to school.
> Can't stand the mom or the daughter. Junky Depp is so-so, but i wouldn't hurt me if he was off'd real soon. Mexi Dad is a great actor, but doesn't seem to be "in" to this gig at all. Sloppy, poor acting with most of them and no characters to "root for", so far.
> All in all....snoozefest.



That is what I thought was the biggest flaw, no truly strong character, although I like Kim Dickens character. She'll win you over. I agree the actor who pays Travis (the dad), is usually pretty solid, but not so much in the pilot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

10.1 mil tuned in for the pilot. Wow, no wonder the show got a second season prior to the pilot even airing. 

I wonder if there will be a drop off. My guess is the show picks up and the boring opener is forgotten!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie

Personally, I think there will be a drop off. It isn't going to make it. People want Rick Grimes and Crew, not how it all started. Especially with a Junky Depp character and an extremely poor actress like his mother. Meh. I was just not impressed. And according to twitter...nobody else was too impressed either. Most will give it a chance but from what I saw..most won't even bother due to the poor characters and bad acting.


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok  G or any fan of the show, my question....what is the appeal of Zombies?....i can understand werewolves,vampires,witches, angels....at least they can think and respond to things....but Zombies?....whats the appeal?....i can get into the others but i cant get into Zombies,i tried....


----------



## Gracie

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ok  G or any fan of the show, my question....what is the appeal of Zombies?....i can understand werewolves,vampires,witches, angels....at least they can think and respond to things....but Zombies?....whats the appeal?....i can get into the others but i cant get into Zombies,i tried....
Click to expand...

For me, it is not the zombies. It's the HUMANITY...or lack thereof, of the survivors dealing in a world that has nothing like it used to have. Kinda like Book Of Eli....people forming bands and groups, caveman style and all the bullshit that goes with that concept of "us vs them" sorta thing.

Personally, I wonder why they don't find a damn island big enough to grow crops and find any animals to breed for meat that haven't been eaten by "zombies".

Which is why I think FEAR The Walking Dead won't make the cut. It's a bad storyline, bad acting and focuses on losing cell phones, tv, movies, skateboarding, work, and day to day life.

Rick Grimes and Co have been there done that. The grabbing of attention of viewers is HOW that group came to be what they are...and how they deal with who they turned in to and the evolving to....whatever.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Personally, I think there will be a drop off. It isn't going to make it. People want Rick Grimes and Crew, not how it all started. Especially with a Junky Depp character and an extremely poor actress like his mother. Meh. I was just not impressed. And according to twitter...nobody else was too impressed either. Most will give it a chance but from what I saw..most won't even bother due to the poor characters and bad acting.



It depends I say it still does well over the next 2 episodes, if it doesn't impress by then people will flee. However, critics who have been privy to the entire season have given it rave reviews!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaShev

I didn't like the druggy kid character, for whatever reason it made it harder to watch.  Like others stated, I'll give it time to get further into the story and action, since set ups can be like this.  Maybe that character won't last to far in, I know I'd give him a nice old mid 70's FLYERS Hockey style hip check into a pile of zombies.
What happened to Z-Nation is that coming back this season?


----------



## Alystyr

HaShev said:


> What happened to Z-Nation is that coming back this season?


Yep. According to IMDB, it's scheduled to start back up Sept. 11.
BTW - that was one show that I really didn't care all that much for until about the third episode. Glad I gave it a chance.


----------



## HaShev

Cool thanks !

That show is more fun then a fenced yard full of viagra zombies.  *L* Loved that episode.


----------



## Alystyr

HaShev said:


> That show is more fun then a fenced yard full of viagra zombies. *L* Loved that episode.


Yeah, that was a good one. I think the show got better when it seemed like they stopped taking themselves seriously and had fun making the episodes.
My favorite was the one where the group led a charge of zombies by playing "Ride of the Valkyries" from a truck... still can't hear that song without seeing that scene.


----------



## GHook93

HaShev said:


> I didn't like the druggy kid character, for whatever reason it made it harder to watch.  Like others stated, I'll give it time to get further into the story and action, since set ups can be like this.  Maybe that character won't last to far in, I know I'd give him a nice old mid 70's FLYERS Hockey style hip check into a pile of zombies.
> What happened to Z-Nation is that coming back this season?


I wasn't a fan of his character either. I thought the characters were the weakest part of the show so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah, after the first episode, I don't really like any of the characters much.  Of course I've only seen the one episode.  Lol.  In fact, I wasn't paying much attention to it and got a character on that show mixed up with a character from another show I was watching earlier in the evening.    I'll watch the next one and see how it goes.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, after the first episode, I don't really like any of the characters much.  Of course I've only seen the one episode.  Lol.  In fact, I wasn't paying much attention to it and got a character on that show mixed up with a character from another show I was watching earlier in the evening.    I'll watch the next one and see how it goes.


I will be there for the entire season. The critics are usually not wrong and the privy to the entire season gave it ugh marks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## featherlite

Gracie said:


> Only character I totally liked was the pimpled kid that knew something was up..hence taking the knife to school.
> Can't stand the mom or the daughter. Junky Depp is so-so, but i wouldn't hurt me if he was off'd real soon. Mexi Dad is a great actor, but doesn't seem to be "in" to this gig at all. Sloppy, poor acting with most of them and no characters to "root for", so far.
> All in all....snoozefest.



That pimply knife kid probably watched the first season of TWD. lol
The rest of the characters were boring to me....but any characters would be blah after Rick, Carol, Michone, Daryl ect...


----------



## Gracie

Agree, featherlite. This knock off will NOT get to where TWD is. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## hortysir

Finally stayed up for the whole pilot.
Not too bad really.
Seems like it'll speed up pretty quick


----------



## featherlite

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ok  G or any fan of the show, my question....what is the appeal of Zombies?....i can understand werewolves,vampires,witches, angels....at least they can think and respond to things....but Zombies?....whats the appeal?....i can get into the others but i cant get into Zombies,i tried....
Click to expand...


Its because zombies are dead, dumb, and relentless. lol
Plus anyone can and does become a zombie.

Im glad they went into more character detail before they hit survival mode. WIsh WD 1 would have done that. RIck and Loris marraige , carol and her daughter, all of them. Merle(?) was pretty complicated...a good hearted psycho


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, after the first episode, I don't really like any of the characters much.  Of course I've only seen the one episode.  Lol.  In fact, I wasn't paying much attention to it and got a character on that show mixed up with a character from another show I was watching earlier in the evening.    I'll watch the next one and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there for the entire season. The critics are usually not wrong and the privy to the entire season gave it ugh marks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I'll watch again.


----------



## GHook93

featherlite said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only character I totally liked was the pimpled kid that knew something was up..hence taking the knife to school.
> Can't stand the mom or the daughter. Junky Depp is so-so, but i wouldn't hurt me if he was off'd real soon. Mexi Dad is a great actor, but doesn't seem to be "in" to this gig at all. Sloppy, poor acting with most of them and no characters to "root for", so far.
> All in all....snoozefest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pimply knife kid probably watched the first season of TWD. lol
> The rest of the characters were boring to me....but any characters would be blah after Rick, Carol, Michone, Daryl ect...
Click to expand...

They have a lot of civilians they need a least one badass character!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ok  G or any fan of the show, my question....what is the appeal of Zombies?....i can understand werewolves,vampires,witches, angels....at least they can think and respond to things....but Zombies?....whats the appeal?....i can get into the others but i cant get into Zombies,i tried....
Click to expand...


I don't know. Zombies that that scary appeal that they will swarm and eat you alive. That you can be turned into one and that they will never give up, they are running on pure instinct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

hortysir said:


> Finally stayed up for the whole pilot.
> Not too bad really.
> Seems like it'll speed up pretty quick


With only 6 episodes it better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> Zombies are for idiots.



You're saying they all vote democrat?

We knew that, they're DEAD....


----------



## Gracie

Everyone is already infected. They just don't know it whereas Rick does.

I'd like to know how if someone gets bit and then turns into a zombie why they don't turn into one by getting blood and gore in their mouths from the splatter from killing them.


----------



## Alystyr

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ok  G or any fan of the show, my question....what is the appeal of Zombies?....i can understand werewolves,vampires,witches, angels....at least they can think and respond to things....but Zombies?....whats the appeal?....i can get into the others but i cant get into Zombies,i tried....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know. Zombies that that scary appeal that they will swarm and eat you alive. That you can be turned into one and that they will never give up, they are running on pure instinct.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There is that, but I liken them to forces of Nature - they can only be kept at bay (temporarily) but never completely controlled or stopped.


----------



## Alystyr

Gracie said:


> Everyone is already infected. They just don't know it whereas Rick does.
> 
> I'd like to know how if someone gets bit and then turns into a zombie why they don't turn into one by getting blood and gore in their mouths from the splatter from killing them.


Like you wrote, they're already infected. I'm sure if someone swallowed enough (ICK!) then it _could_ make them sick enough to die. That's about the only way that ingestion could get someone to turn. That, or botulism maybe. Pretty much any death that doesn't affect the brain/brainstem will allow a corpse to turn.

I don't recall where I heard it, but it isn't the physical bite that kills - it's the raging infection that follows the bite.
That's why Hershel was able to survive a bite by getting his leg amputated. They got it off before the infection could spread.


----------



## Gracie

Eventually, the walkers will just fall apart due to rot of muscle and tendons holding bones together. Even a head laying there won't be able to bite if no tendons are left. So..that makes me wonder......if walkers fell into the ocean, they could feasibly walk along the bottom while rotting further and fish gnawing on what flesh they have left...unless a big one takes their head. So...why not find a damn island to have as a base but close enough to shore so it isn't a long food run? Hell, I'd rather see that than FTWD based in Los Angeles.


----------



## Gracie

Alystyr said:


> That's why Hershel was able to survive a bite by getting his leg amputated. They got it off before the infection could spread.


I was bummed when Hershel died.


----------



## Alystyr

Gracie said:


> Eventually, the walkers will just fall apart due to rot of muscle and tendons holding bones together. Even a head laying there won't be able to bite if no tendons are left. So..that makes me wonder......if walkers fell into the ocean, they could feasibly walk along the bottom while rotting further and fish gnawing on what flesh they have left...unless a big one takes their head. So...why not find a damn island to have as a base but close enough to shore so it isn't a long food run? Hell, I'd rather see that than FTWD based in Los Angeles.


I think that the Z-virus is keeping the walkers somewhat "repaired", so it may be a long time before that happens. I got this from the fact that members of the group occasionally find naked skeletons of those killed far more recently than the beginning of the outbreak. Another example is the walker in the farm's well. It was still fairly intact when they found it, when by rights it should have been a fair bit more decayed. It would be interesting to see how a walker would perform in extreme climates, such as sub-freezing (Montana in the winter) or somewhere such as Death Valley (where they'd dry up). 



Gracie said:


> I was bummed when Hershel died.


Same here, for certain.
Another reason I disliked the Governor.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Eventually, the walkers will just fall apart due to rot of muscle and tendons holding bones together. Even a head laying there won't be able to bite if no tendons are left. So..that makes me wonder......if walkers fell into the ocean, they could feasibly walk along the bottom while rotting further and fish gnawing on what flesh they have left...unless a big one takes their head. So...why not find a damn island to have as a base but close enough to shore so it isn't a long food run? Hell, I'd rather see that than FTWD based in Los Angeles.


Did you not see the Dawn of the Dead remake! Lol

What would a zombie show be of the zombies could never reach you and you never saw them? Not a very good one or one that remained on TV!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Hershel was able to survive a bite by getting his leg amputated. They got it off before the infection could spread.
> 
> 
> 
> I was bummed when Hershel died.
Click to expand...

Yea he was one of the biggest losses for me. I actually think they killed off Oscar way to early. His character had a lot of potential.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## featherlite

Gracie said:


> Eventually, the walkers will just fall apart due to rot of muscle and tendons holding bones together. Even a head laying there won't be able to bite if no tendons are left. So..that makes me wonder......if walkers fell into the ocean, they could feasibly walk along the bottom while rotting further and fish gnawing on what flesh they have left...unless a big one takes their head. So...why not find a damn island to have as a base but close enough to shore so it isn't a long food run? Hell, I'd rather see that than FTWD based in Los Angeles.



You've thought about the same things I have. Or why not build a few tree houses. safety, shelter and a built in look out....they cant climb.

Ill watch it because its just so unreal ( no matter how contrived it all is) to watch a huge city go down to basically nothing.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm looking forward to the 2nd episode, TBH.  I'm hopeful it will be better.  A lot of times, the first episode is just kind of an introduction, so . . . hopefully things will pick up soon.


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, the walkers will just fall apart due to rot of muscle and tendons holding bones together. Even a head laying there won't be able to bite if no tendons are left. So..that makes me wonder......if walkers fell into the ocean, they could feasibly walk along the bottom while rotting further and fish gnawing on what flesh they have left...unless a big one takes their head. So...why not find a damn island to have as a base but close enough to shore so it isn't a long food run? Hell, I'd rather see that than FTWD based in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've thought about the same things I have. Or why not build a few tree houses. safety, shelter and a built in look out....they cant climb.
> 
> Ill watch it because its just so unreal ( no matter how contrived it all is) to watch a huge city go down to basically nothing.
Click to expand...


Because the show would be boring then!


----------



## Gracie

I'm hoping Junky Depp turns in to a Rick Grimes.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I'm hoping Junky Depp turns in to a Rick Grimes.


My bet is they try to transform him, but they always pick the smallest guys to be the bad ass. It makes me think of the toothpick they picked for John Conor on the Sarah Conor spin off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie

His dad would make a better new "leader" aka Rick Grimes. Problem is, the actor playing Dad is a great actor but doesn't really seem "in" to this part.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> His dad would make a better new "leader" aka Rick Grimes. Problem is, the actor playing Dad is a great actor but doesn't really seem "in" to this part.


Great actors find a way of transforming into the part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## featherlite

ChrisL said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, the walkers will just fall apart due to rot of muscle and tendons holding bones together. Even a head laying there won't be able to bite if no tendons are left. So..that makes me wonder......if walkers fell into the ocean, they could feasibly walk along the bottom while rotting further and fish gnawing on what flesh they have left...unless a big one takes their head. So...why not find a damn island to have as a base but close enough to shore so it isn't a long food run? Hell, I'd rather see that than FTWD based in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've thought about the same things I have. Or why not build a few tree houses. safety, shelter and a built in look out....they cant climb.
> 
> Ill watch it because its just so unreal ( no matter how contrived it all is) to watch a huge city go down to basically nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the show would be boring then!
Click to expand...


yikes. I blew La Croix out my nose.
...but back to the Walking Dead.  

The what ifs are fun to discuss.
 It wouldnt become boring because no matter where Rick and his Crew landed, the writers would always add in a few cannibals.... or something.


----------



## featherlite

Gracie said:


> I'm hoping Junky Depp turns in to a Rick Grimes.



I dont see that happening but who knows. The dad would be better imo.
Maybe Daryl and Merle have a long lost cousin living in LA. lol


----------



## GHook93

featherlite said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Junky Depp turns in to a Rick Grimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see that happening but who knows. The dad would be better imo.
> Maybe Daryl and Merle have a long lost cousin living in LA. lol
Click to expand...

They aren't going to have rednecks. If you haven't noticed this is Los Muertos Vivientes, so that would be a Hispanic version of Daryl or Merle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## featherlite

GHook93 said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Junky Depp turns in to a Rick Grimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see that happening but who knows. The dad would be better imo.
> Maybe Daryl and Merle have a long lost cousin living in LA. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't going to have rednecks. If you haven't noticed this is Los Muertos Vivientes, so that would be a Hispanic version of Daryl or Merle!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Very true, I was going to say a Hispanic gang member.( kind of like the cool guy who was with the gov for awhile)
I just know the Daryl character better.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>

I'm kind of disappointed they don't have a Talking Dead follow-up after the show.

I like having the producers and the actors provide some insight into the episode.


>>>>


----------



## Gracie

Remember the hispanic gang Rick came across and it turned out they had all those senior citizens they were taking care of? Maybe MexiDad and JunkyDepp will have something like that going since LA is huge. I just hope MexiDad gets in to the part better. Oh, and the wife being offed soon cuz she SUCKS. And I hope the snotty daughter goes with her.


----------



## Alystyr

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed they don't have a Talking Dead follow-up after the show.
> 
> I like having the producers and the actors provide some insight into the episode.
> 
> 
> >>>>


Same here. I particularly like the "In Memoriam" and "Inside the Dead" sections.
From the season 6 preview on TTD, they're supposed do a season recap. Guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, the walkers will just fall apart due to rot of muscle and tendons holding bones together. Even a head laying there won't be able to bite if no tendons are left. So..that makes me wonder......if walkers fell into the ocean, they could feasibly walk along the bottom while rotting further and fish gnawing on what flesh they have left...unless a big one takes their head. So...why not find a damn island to have as a base but close enough to shore so it isn't a long food run? Hell, I'd rather see that than FTWD based in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've thought about the same things I have. Or why not build a few tree houses. safety, shelter and a built in look out....they cant climb.
> 
> Ill watch it because its just so unreal ( no matter how contrived it all is) to watch a huge city go down to basically nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the show would be boring then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yikes. I blew La Croix out my nose.
> ...but back to the Walking Dead.
> 
> The what ifs are fun to discuss.
> It wouldnt become boring because no matter where Rick and his Crew landed, the writers would always add in a few cannibals.... or something.
Click to expand...


Well sure, but that's why they won't put them any place where the zombies can't get them.    TBH, I kind of want the zombies to get that preacher guy!  Lol!


----------



## featherlite

ChrisL said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, the walkers will just fall apart due to rot of muscle and tendons holding bones together. Even a head laying there won't be able to bite if no tendons are left. So..that makes me wonder......if walkers fell into the ocean, they could feasibly walk along the bottom while rotting further and fish gnawing on what flesh they have left...unless a big one takes their head. So...why not find a damn island to have as a base but close enough to shore so it isn't a long food run? Hell, I'd rather see that than FTWD based in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've thought about the same things I have. Or why not build a few tree houses. safety, shelter and a built in look out....they cant climb.
> 
> Ill watch it because its just so unreal ( no matter how contrived it all is) to watch a huge city go down to basically nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the show would be boring then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yikes. I blew La Croix out my nose.
> ...but back to the Walking Dead.
> 
> The what ifs are fun to discuss.
> It wouldnt become boring because no matter where Rick and his Crew landed, the writers would always add in a few cannibals.... or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, but that's why they won't put them any place where the zombies can't get them.    TBH, I kind of want the zombies to get that preacher guy!  Lol!
Click to expand...


Preacher guy finally came around...I think (  it seemed at the end of season 5)
Now Rick is getting weird and Carol is reading creepy bedtime stories. lol.


----------



## GHook93

Episode 2 really picked up the tempo. Not enough to be great,  but just enough where I am really looking forward to next week, when shit will really hit the fan. 

One thing I will note, all the adults are Dale type characters you root against and all the kids are annoying Carlesque characters. The only character I am semi-liking is the junky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Too many Carls and not enough Arya Starks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie

Not on here yet.

I loathe carrrrrrrrrrrrrl. All I need is a new show full of carrrrrrrrrrrrrrls.


----------



## Gracie

Almost over. Tobias, the kid with the knife, is the best of the bunch. HE is the next Rick Grimes.

Maybe its just me, but I don't like any of the people in this upcoming group....except Tobias.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Not on here yet.
> 
> I loathe carrrrrrrrrrrrrl. All I need is a new show full of carrrrrrrrrrrrrrls.


The daughter and mex-son are definitely Carls. Actually they are worse than Carl at this point. If either of them got bite, don't think anyone would truly care. The junkie has a little more promise and it will be nice to see him when he is sober, but he still could be very Carlesque time will only tell.

However, the mother is very Dalesque, meaning an annoying character.

The actor playing the father is doing a horrible job. I know he is supposed to be a calm person, but he lacks any sense of urgency and shows no fire.

Can a show survive if you hate all the characters. I will definitely tune in for the rest of the season and I think the story picked up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, the walkers will just fall apart due to rot of muscle and tendons holding bones together. Even a head laying there won't be able to bite if no tendons are left. So..that makes me wonder......if walkers fell into the ocean, they could feasibly walk along the bottom while rotting further and fish gnawing on what flesh they have left...unless a big one takes their head. So...why not find a damn island to have as a base but close enough to shore so it isn't a long food run? Hell, I'd rather see that than FTWD based in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've thought about the same things I have. Or why not build a few tree houses. safety, shelter and a built in look out....they cant climb.
> 
> Ill watch it because its just so unreal ( no matter how contrived it all is) to watch a huge city go down to basically nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the show would be boring then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yikes. I blew La Croix out my nose.
> ...but back to the Walking Dead.
> 
> The what ifs are fun to discuss.
> It wouldnt become boring because no matter where Rick and his Crew landed, the writers would always add in a few cannibals.... or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well sure, but that's why they won't put them any place where the zombies can't get them.    TBH, I kind of want the zombies to get that preacher guy!  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preacher guy finally came around...I think (  it seemed at the end of season 5)
> Now Rick is getting weird and Carol is reading creepy bedtime stories. lol.
Click to expand...


Yuck.  I still don't like him.    He sucks.  He is more trouble than he is worth, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Yes, the characters are a little lame, but overall the show was much better than the first one, IMO.  I'm kind of excited to see the next one, actually.    The character development is no where near the level of TWD though.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Yes, the characters are a little lame, but overall the show was much better than the first one, IMO.  I'm kind of excited to see the next one, actually.    The character development is no where near the level of TWD though.


I am excited to see the city slow decline into chaos! It will be very interesting and good drama.

I hope with all the police bashing (no doubt influenced by the current real world police bashing), they will introduce a LAPD officer that is hero in the mold of Daryl or Abraham. Obviously, Travis is this shows Rick. He has not come close to living up to that title, but the actor has been great in other roles, so time will tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the characters are a little lame, but overall the show was much better than the first one, IMO.  I'm kind of excited to see the next one, actually.    The character development is no where near the level of TWD though.
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited to see the city slow decline into chaos! It will be very interesting and good drama.
> 
> I hope with all the police bashing (no doubt influenced by the current real world police bashing), they will introduce a LAPD officer that is hero in the mold of Daryl or Abraham. Obviously, Travis is this shows Rick. He has not come close to living up to that title, but the actor has been great in other roles, so time will tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I watched the previews for next week's episode, and it looks like the action is really going to pick up.


----------



## ChrisL

Something that bothers me about this show is that junkie kid's hair.  When is he going to wash his hair?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
  I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60. 
 The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
 So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
> I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
> The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60.
> The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
> The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
> So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.



Geez, I didn't think it was all THAT bad.  The character development is poor, I agree.  I think it will get better.  The second episode was better than the first one.  The next one looks even better!


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
> I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
> The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60.
> The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
> The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
> So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.


Other than going to the crackhouse at night, by himself and unarmed, what else would people not do? Trying to reason with a zombie when you don't understand the zombie apocalypse yet is not irrational. A teenage girl defying her parents to try to meet up and take care of her sick boyfriend is annoying, but not uncommon. Same thing with an outcast teenager getting caught up in a protest.

I will agree the acting is subpar so far and there isn't one likable character yet. The first episode was a bore, but the 2nd one was pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Aw c'mon guys...it _is_ pretty bad.
And to be honest, I am comparing it to TWD and not by it's own merit.
TWD vs FTWD:
1) Acting Quality - no comparison.
2) Quality of Characters making up the show - not even close.
3) Storyline - realizing there has only been two shows, but think back to TWD's first two shows - they were awesome!

 My point being, I cannot believe this is the same people involved. There is no way. What I think - this show was thrown together to ride the coat tails of TWD.
I realize you have to suspend reality when watching any show/movie, of course - but it at least has to be believable. And to do that you need a good storyline, quality/convincing acting and characters you can identify with.
It doesn't have any of this guys.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I watched the trailer. So it's basically the SHTF while Rick was asleep.


----------



## featherlite

iamwhatiseem said:


> Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
> I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
> The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60.
> The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
> The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
> So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.



Its kind of a filler.
 The original is far superior I agree.

The slow pace adds to the reality that most people would be kind of in denial about the whole thing. I loved in the second episode when they were rioting about the police. Police misconduct will be the LAST of their problems soon. 
...and I get they might not be expert zombie killers right away, but one would think (in that school scene) after killing your bloody, monster like friend co worker... those 2 would have RUN to the car, or at least walk fast.
 they were wayyy too chill.

The desert as the go to place doesn't seem very smart either. They probably think...bring some water bottles & have a temporary "wait out."
Don't really dislike any character yet. The daughter has huge potential, and the dad seems like a born leader. Pimply kid will probably be an asset also.
 Any new people along the way will be good

 my summary.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

featherlite said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
> I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
> The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60.
> The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
> The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
> So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of a filler.
> The original is far superior I agree.
> 
> The slow pace adds to the reality that most people would be kind of in denial about the whole thing. I loved in the second episode when they were rioting about the police. Police misconduct will be the LAST of their problems soon.
> ...and I get they might not be expert zombie killers right away, but one would think (in that school scene) after killing your bloody, monster like friend co worker... those 2 would have RUN to the car, or at least walk fast.
> they were wayyy too chill.
> 
> The desert as the go to place doesn't seem very smart either. They probably think...bring some water bottles & have a temporary "wait out."
> Don't really dislike any character yet. The daughter has huge potential, and the dad seems like a born leader. Pimply kid will probably be an asset also.
> Any new people along the way will be good
> 
> my summary.
Click to expand...


"they are waaaayy too chill" - exactly.
In a span of what appears to be 36 hours, the Madison character (Mom)...her man brings her to a place to show her were apparent multiple-extremely violent murders took place..again..UNARMED..and what man would bring his girlfriend there BESIDES going their himself unarmed???...so she sees all of this blood and gore. Pheh...no problem...then on the way home the traffic jam...shots fired...the "video" she knows is real...school let's out early because officials are worried about the outbreak...so what does this woman do who just the night before seen all of this??...let's her daughter go on the bus and go home alone?????
 Then the black kid who had to be repeatedly rammed by the truck to kill him (meanwhile the daughter is still home alone)..so then the next day...they AGAIN leave their kids home alone to go get pain killers (from a school that always has a large supply of painkillers right?) 
  I could go on for pages of shit like this.
It was completely unbelievable.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
> I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
> The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60.
> The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
> The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
> So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of a filler.
> The original is far superior I agree.
> 
> The slow pace adds to the reality that most people would be kind of in denial about the whole thing. I loved in the second episode when they were rioting about the police. Police misconduct will be the LAST of their problems soon.
> ...and I get they might not be expert zombie killers right away, but one would think (in that school scene) after killing your bloody, monster like friend co worker... those 2 would have RUN to the car, or at least walk fast.
> they were wayyy too chill.
> 
> The desert as the go to place doesn't seem very smart either. They probably think...bring some water bottles & have a temporary "wait out."
> Don't really dislike any character yet. The daughter has huge potential, and the dad seems like a born leader. Pimply kid will probably be an asset also.
> Any new people along the way will be good
> 
> my summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "they are waaaayy too chill" - exactly.
> In a span of what appears to be 36 hours, the Madison character (Mom)...her man brings her to a place to show her were apparent multiple-extremely violent murders took place..again..UNARMED..and what man would bring his girlfriend there BESIDES going their himself unarmed???...so she sees all of this blood and gore. Pheh...no problem...then on the way home the traffic jam...shots fired...the "video" she knows is real...school let's out early because officials are worried about the outbreak...so what does this woman do who just the night before seen all of this??...let's her daughter go on the bus and go home alone?????
> Then the black kid who had to be repeatedly rammed by the truck to kill him (meanwhile the daughter is still home alone)..so then the next day...they AGAIN leave their kids home alone to go get pain killers (from a school that always has a large supply of painkillers right?)
> I could go on for pages of shit like this.
> It was completely unbelievable.
Click to expand...


Yes, but if the parents kept their kids safe and everyone was safe, it would be a very BORING show.  You see?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
> I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
> The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60.
> The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
> The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
> So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of a filler.
> The original is far superior I agree.
> 
> The slow pace adds to the reality that most people would be kind of in denial about the whole thing. I loved in the second episode when they were rioting about the police. Police misconduct will be the LAST of their problems soon.
> ...and I get they might not be expert zombie killers right away, but one would think (in that school scene) after killing your bloody, monster like friend co worker... those 2 would have RUN to the car, or at least walk fast.
> they were wayyy too chill.
> 
> The desert as the go to place doesn't seem very smart either. They probably think...bring some water bottles & have a temporary "wait out."
> Don't really dislike any character yet. The daughter has huge potential, and the dad seems like a born leader. Pimply kid will probably be an asset also.
> Any new people along the way will be good
> 
> my summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "they are waaaayy too chill" - exactly.
> In a span of what appears to be 36 hours, the Madison character (Mom)...her man brings her to a place to show her were apparent multiple-extremely violent murders took place..again..UNARMED..and what man would bring his girlfriend there BESIDES going their himself unarmed???...so she sees all of this blood and gore. Pheh...no problem...then on the way home the traffic jam...shots fired...the "video" she knows is real...school let's out early because officials are worried about the outbreak...so what does this woman do who just the night before seen all of this??...let's her daughter go on the bus and go home alone?????
> Then the black kid who had to be repeatedly rammed by the truck to kill him (meanwhile the daughter is still home alone)..so then the next day...they AGAIN leave their kids home alone to go get pain killers (from a school that always has a large supply of painkillers right?)
> I could go on for pages of shit like this.
> It was completely unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if the parents kept their kids safe and everyone was safe, it would be a very BORING show.  You see?
Click to expand...


No. 
You can still have all manner of excitement and be believable at the same time. It doesn't have to be realistic, just believable.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
> I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
> The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60.
> The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
> The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
> So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of a filler.
> The original is far superior I agree.
> 
> The slow pace adds to the reality that most people would be kind of in denial about the whole thing. I loved in the second episode when they were rioting about the police. Police misconduct will be the LAST of their problems soon.
> ...and I get they might not be expert zombie killers right away, but one would think (in that school scene) after killing your bloody, monster like friend co worker... those 2 would have RUN to the car, or at least walk fast.
> they were wayyy too chill.
> 
> The desert as the go to place doesn't seem very smart either. They probably think...bring some water bottles & have a temporary "wait out."
> Don't really dislike any character yet. The daughter has huge potential, and the dad seems like a born leader. Pimply kid will probably be an asset also.
> Any new people along the way will be good
> 
> my summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "they are waaaayy too chill" - exactly.
> In a span of what appears to be 36 hours, the Madison character (Mom)...her man brings her to a place to show her were apparent multiple-extremely violent murders took place..again..UNARMED..and what man would bring his girlfriend there BESIDES going their himself unarmed???...so she sees all of this blood and gore. Pheh...no problem...then on the way home the traffic jam...shots fired...the "video" she knows is real...school let's out early because officials are worried about the outbreak...so what does this woman do who just the night before seen all of this??...let's her daughter go on the bus and go home alone?????
> Then the black kid who had to be repeatedly rammed by the truck to kill him (meanwhile the daughter is still home alone)..so then the next day...they AGAIN leave their kids home alone to go get pain killers (from a school that always has a large supply of painkillers right?)
> I could go on for pages of shit like this.
> It was completely unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if the parents kept their kids safe and everyone was safe, it would be a very BORING show.  You see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> You can still have all manner of excitement and be believable at the same time. It doesn't have to be realistic, just believable.
Click to expand...


Well, seriously, zombies are pretty unbelievable, so . . .


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
> I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
> The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60.
> The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
> The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
> So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of a filler.
> The original is far superior I agree.
> 
> The slow pace adds to the reality that most people would be kind of in denial about the whole thing. I loved in the second episode when they were rioting about the police. Police misconduct will be the LAST of their problems soon.
> ...and I get they might not be expert zombie killers right away, but one would think (in that school scene) after killing your bloody, monster like friend co worker... those 2 would have RUN to the car, or at least walk fast.
> they were wayyy too chill.
> 
> The desert as the go to place doesn't seem very smart either. They probably think...bring some water bottles & have a temporary "wait out."
> Don't really dislike any character yet. The daughter has huge potential, and the dad seems like a born leader. Pimply kid will probably be an asset also.
> Any new people along the way will be good
> 
> my summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "they are waaaayy too chill" - exactly.
> In a span of what appears to be 36 hours, the Madison character (Mom)...her man brings her to a place to show her were apparent multiple-extremely violent murders took place..again..UNARMED..and what man would bring his girlfriend there BESIDES going their himself unarmed???...so she sees all of this blood and gore. Pheh...no problem...then on the way home the traffic jam...shots fired...the "video" she knows is real...school let's out early because officials are worried about the outbreak...so what does this woman do who just the night before seen all of this??...let's her daughter go on the bus and go home alone?????
> Then the black kid who had to be repeatedly rammed by the truck to kill him (meanwhile the daughter is still home alone)..so then the next day...they AGAIN leave their kids home alone to go get pain killers (from a school that always has a large supply of painkillers right?)
> I could go on for pages of shit like this.
> It was completely unbelievable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but if the parents kept their kids safe and everyone was safe, it would be a very BORING show.  You see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> You can still have all manner of excitement and be believable at the same time. It doesn't have to be realistic, just believable.
Click to expand...


Well, I guess I can agree that the people seem super stupid, but they weren't really sure about what was happening, so keep that in mind too.  After seeing that black kid keep getting up after being rammed with the car repeatedly, maybe they were in some kind of shock or something.  That would be pretty much of a freak-out, no?    I know it would totally freak ME out.


----------



## ChrisL

I can understand the woman's reaction to the security guard.  She really didn't know what was going on yet, and he was her friend, so her first reaction was to be concerned for her friend.  A believable scenario could be that some of these people are or were in denial because what is happening is SO unbelievable.


----------



## Gracie

It's a bad show. Period.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> I can understand the woman's reaction to the security guard.  She really didn't know what was going on yet, and he was her friend, so her first reaction was to be concerned for her friend.  A believable scenario could be that some of these people are or were in denial because what is happening is SO unbelievable.



Here is my line... Good writers and good actors are what make an unbelievable story - believable.
 And that isn't happening.


----------



## Muhammed

GHook93 said:


> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I started watching that TV show it was the same episode.


----------



## GHook93

Muhammed said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I started watching that TV show it was the same episode.
Click to expand...

There have only been 2 episodes so far and they have been quite different. As for the walking dead. Yep there is is a lot of more of the same on the show, but for the most part the story changes and fairly good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed

GHook93 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I started watching that TV show it was the same episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have only been 2 episodes so far and they have been quite different. As for the walking dead. Yep there is is a lot of more of the same on the show, but for the most part the story changes and fairly good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


OK, I didn't realize that_"Walking Dead"_ and _"Fear Of Walking Dead"_ were separate TV shows.


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, well maybe I'm just weird, but I didn't think it was all that bad and I'm actually looking forward to this week's episode.


----------



## featherlite

iamwhatiseem said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay - my thoughts so far for the first two episodes...
> I find it hard to believe the same people are involved as TWD.
> The writing is terrible. Awful. I can't stand it when writers have people do things that no one would do, and this show is written as if the average IQ for humans is 60.
> The acting is also subpar, even the main characters are not any good.
> The only thing that will keep me going for a couple more eps (maybe) is hoping it gets better. But I have serious doubts.
> So far, I rate it 2 stars out of 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its kind of a filler.
> The original is far superior I agree.
> 
> The slow pace adds to the reality that most people would be kind of in denial about the whole thing. I loved in the second episode when they were rioting about the police. Police misconduct will be the LAST of their problems soon.
> ...and I get they might not be expert zombie killers right away, but one would think (in that school scene) after killing your bloody, monster like friend co worker... those 2 would have RUN to the car, or at least walk fast.
> they were wayyy too chill.
> 
> The desert as the go to place doesn't seem very smart either. They probably think...bring some water bottles & have a temporary "wait out."
> Don't really dislike any character yet. The daughter has huge potential, and the dad seems like a born leader. Pimply kid will probably be an asset also.
> Any new people along the way will be good
> 
> my summary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "they are waaaayy too chill" - exactly.
> In a span of what appears to be 36 hours, the Madison character (Mom)...her man brings her to a place to show her were apparent multiple-extremely violent murders took place..again..UNARMED..and what man would bring his girlfriend there BESIDES going their himself unarmed???...so she sees all of this blood and gore. Pheh...no problem...then on the way home the traffic jam...shots fired...the "video" she knows is real...school let's out early because officials are worried about the outbreak...so what does this woman do who just the night before seen all of this??...let's her daughter go on the bus and go home alone?????
> Then the black kid who had to be repeatedly rammed by the truck to kill him (meanwhile the daughter is still home alone)..so then the next day...they AGAIN leave their kids home alone to go get pain killers (from a school that always has a large supply of painkillers right?)
> I could go on for pages of shit like this.
> It was completely unbelievable.
Click to expand...


lol I forgot some of that. I thought that also.  odd to have a huge supply of drugs for junkies at a HS.
...and maybe the dad is a "potential" leader. He did keep leaving his family scattered all over in spite of verified danger.


----------



## featherlite

Muhammed said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was so much hype that it was hard to live up to. Did it live up to it? Not even close. It was a snoozer! No compelling characters (however, so gave potential). Don't gets wrong it wasn't bad, it was just extremely boring. It definitely was 't as exciting as the first episode of the Walking Dead.
> 
> That said, I am still going to tune in for episode 2 and probably be as addicted to this show as I am to the Walking Dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I started watching that TV show it was the same episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have only been 2 episodes so far and they have been quite different. As for the walking dead. Yep there is is a lot of more of the same on the show, but for the most part the story changes and fairly good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I didn't realize that_"Walking Dead"_ and _"Fear Of Walking Dead"_ were separate TV shows.
Click to expand...


...blasphemy!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

featherlite said:


> ...  odd to have a huge supply of drugs for junkies at a HS.



On the other hand, this *is* taking place in California...hell they probably do have needle programs and free OxyContin for Meth users...


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  odd to have a huge supply of drugs for junkies at a HS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, this *is* taking place in California...hell they probably do have needle programs and free OxyContin for Meth users...
Click to expand...


Maybe the drugs were there for a teacher who has some medical problems or something.    I mean, come on, use your imagination!


----------



## Alystyr

Just finished the second episode, and I think that I get what they're trying to show.

If, somehow, a situation like the one presented would really happen, I think they pretty much nailed how the average person would respond.
For the huge majority of people, anything that's outside of their tiny little frames of reference...
Just. Does. Not. Compute.

I think that the term "selective perception" ( Selective perception - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) is what best describes what's being shown.
It isn't happening because it _can't_ happen, in their minds.
That's why the ex-wife was focused on the petty crap like the custody agreement, her son on the "police brutality", and the step-daughter on her boyfriend being "sick".

I think that junkie-son gets that there's something going terribly wrong with things in general, and I think that the father is starting to come around somewhat. Pimple-face seems to be the only one to really grasp the severity of the situation. I'd say that he could be this series' "Daryl", except that, right now, he's only got the heart and knowledge but is somewhat lacking in the physical skills and ability.



featherlite said:


> odd to have a huge supply of drugs for junkies at a HS


I didn't see it that way. It looked like they might have been prescription meds kept there for certain students, hence the labeling on the bags and relatively low quantity per bottle. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  odd to have a huge supply of drugs for junkies at a HS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, this *is* taking place in California...hell they probably do have needle programs and free OxyContin for Meth users...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the drugs were there for a teacher who has some medical problems or something.    I mean, come on, use your imagination!
Click to expand...


Oh it is going to take imagination to get through this...I really hope they regroup. I looked at reviews around the net and it isn't pretty. Pretty much everyone thought the first episode was a bust, 2nd better.
We'll see...I hope it comes around.


----------



## Alystyr

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  odd to have a huge supply of drugs for junkies at a HS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, this *is* taking place in California...hell they probably do have needle programs and free OxyContin for Meth users...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the drugs were there for a teacher who has some medical problems or something.    I mean, come on, use your imagination!
Click to expand...

No need for imagination.
I see it as totally plausible that the school would want to restrict access to necessary yet "marketable" meds, be it for staff or students. They just give a supply to the nurse then come to the office to take them when needed.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  odd to have a huge supply of drugs for junkies at a HS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, this *is* taking place in California...hell they probably do have needle programs and free OxyContin for Meth users...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the drugs were there for a teacher who has some medical problems or something.    I mean, come on, use your imagination!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it is going to take imagination to get through this...I really hope they regroup. I looked at reviews around the net and it isn't pretty. Pretty much everyone thought the first episode was a bust, 2nd better.
> We'll see...I hope it comes around.
Click to expand...


Well, I like it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  odd to have a huge supply of drugs for junkies at a HS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, this *is* taking place in California...hell they probably do have needle programs and free OxyContin for Meth users...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the drugs were there for a teacher who has some medical problems or something.    I mean, come on, use your imagination!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it is going to take imagination to get through this...I really hope they regroup. I looked at reviews around the net and it isn't pretty. Pretty much everyone thought the first episode was a bust, 2nd better.
> We'll see...I hope it comes around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I like it.
Click to expand...

And I am glad you do. I hope I eventually do...only thing else I really like is TWD, Game of Thrones and a couple Netflix series. I would like to have another show to like.


----------



## Alystyr

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  odd to have a huge supply of drugs for junkies at a HS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, this *is* taking place in California...hell they probably do have needle programs and free OxyContin for Meth users...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe the drugs were there for a teacher who has some medical problems or something.    I mean, come on, use your imagination!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it is going to take imagination to get through this...I really hope they regroup. I looked at reviews around the net and it isn't pretty. Pretty much everyone thought the first episode was a bust, 2nd better.
> We'll see...I hope it comes around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I am glad you do. I hope I eventually do...only thing else I really like is TWD, Game of Thrones and a couple Netflix series. I would like to have another show to like.
Click to expand...

Have you checked out "Z-Nation"?
Really campy at times, but I got quite a few laughs from it.
Glad it's coming back for a second season.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Alystyr said:


> Have you checked out "Z-Nation"?
> Really campy at times, but I got quite a few laughs from it.
> Glad it's coming back for a second season.



I don't have SyFy...don't have cable. 
I have Netflix, SlingTV and HuluPlus.  I stream everything in full 1080p. All in total only $31 per /mo
Not into paying $100 plus a month for 300 channels to get the 5-6 I want.


----------



## Alystyr

iamwhatiseem said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked out "Z-Nation"?
> Really campy at times, but I got quite a few laughs from it.
> Glad it's coming back for a second season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have SyFy...don't have cable.
> I have Netflix, SlingTV and HuluPlus.  I stream everything in full 1080p. All in total only $31 per /mo
> Not into paying $100 plus a month for 300 channels to get the 5-6 I want.
Click to expand...

Just so happens that the whole 1st season of Z Nation is on Netflix (US, at least).
Give it at least 3 episodes. I think that's when they finally got the hang of how to present the show.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Alystyr said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked out "Z-Nation"?
> Really campy at times, but I got quite a few laughs from it.
> Glad it's coming back for a second season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have SyFy...don't have cable.
> I have Netflix, SlingTV and HuluPlus.  I stream everything in full 1080p. All in total only $31 per /mo
> Not into paying $100 plus a month for 300 channels to get the 5-6 I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so happens that the whole 1st season of Z Nation is on Netflix (US, at least).
> Give it at least 3 episodes. I think that's when they finally got the hang of how to present the show.
Click to expand...


Aha...have to check that out - thanks!


----------



## Alystyr

iamwhatiseem said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked out "Z-Nation"?
> Really campy at times, but I got quite a few laughs from it.
> Glad it's coming back for a second season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have SyFy...don't have cable.
> I have Netflix, SlingTV and HuluPlus.  I stream everything in full 1080p. All in total only $31 per /mo
> Not into paying $100 plus a month for 300 channels to get the 5-6 I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just so happens that the whole 1st season of Z Nation is on Netflix (US, at least).
> Give it at least 3 episodes. I think that's when they finally got the hang of how to present the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aha...have to check that out - thanks!
Click to expand...

Not a problem.
But as I wrote before... give it a few episodes before you dismiss it.
The first couple *were* pretty clunky I'll admit, and I didn't think that I'd like it.
Also, don't expect the total seriousness (nor logic) of TWD.

Dang... now you've got me wanting to go back and rewatch it before the new season starts.


----------



## Montrovant

I don't think the characters have any real idea of what's going on yet, not even the main ones.  They have some small clue, but even having killed a couple of zombies, they don't actually know they are zombies yet.  I would guess that, in a world in which zombies are not such a social/media thing, the idea that people are undead and want to eat you, that you have to destroy their brains to stop them, would not be easy to swallow.  Going from The Walking Dead to this show makes that a problem; we all know it's the beginning of the zombie apocalypse and have some degree of expectation the show's characters should know as well.


----------



## Alystyr

Montrovant said:


> I don't think the characters have any real idea of what's going on yet, not even the main ones.  They have some small clue, but even having killed a couple of zombies, they don't actually know they are zombies yet.  I would guess that, in a world in which zombies are not such a social/media thing, the idea that people are undead and want to eat you, that you have to destroy their brains to stop them, would not be easy to swallow.  Going from The Walking Dead to this show makes that a problem; we all know it's the beginning of the zombie apocalypse and have some degree of expectation the show's characters should know as well.


There must not have been a George Romero in their universe.
The sad thing is, if something like that would happen in our world, people would probably still act pretty much like the characters are, by and large.


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah, that was obvious when the mom saw the security guard in the school.  She was concerned about him because she knows him and probably could just not believe that this man is now a zombie!  Lol!  She was like, oh my god, he's really sick or something, like MOST people would.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, that was obvious when the mom saw the security guard in the school.  She was concerned about him because she knows him and probably could just not believe that this man is now a zombie!  Lol!  She was like, oh my god, he's really sick or something, like MOST people would.



I actually thought he was the principal, but yeah.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was obvious when the mom saw the security guard in the school.  She was concerned about him because she knows him and probably could just not believe that this man is now a zombie!  Lol!  She was like, oh my god, he's really sick or something, like MOST people would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought he was the principal, but yeah.
Click to expand...


Maybe he is . . .


----------



## NYcarbineer

There's no new episode on this Sunday.  The show is watchable, at least.


----------



## ChrisL

NYcarbineer said:


> There's no new episode on this Sunday.  The show is watchable, at least.



No new show on Sunday???  Why not?


----------



## NYcarbineer

ChrisL said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no new episode on this Sunday.  The show is watchable, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new show on Sunday???  Why not?
Click to expand...


I just looked ahead on my Directv schedule and double checked on IMDB.  Says no.  Can't say why.


----------



## ChrisL

NYcarbineer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no new episode on this Sunday.  The show is watchable, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new show on Sunday???  Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just looked ahead on my Directv schedule and double checked on IMDB.  Says no.  Can't say why.
Click to expand...


That's weird, considering they've only aired two episodes.


----------



## WorldWatcher

ChrisL said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no new episode on this Sunday.  The show is watchable, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new show on Sunday???  Why not?
Click to expand...



Probably a marketing decision.  Labor Day weekend is a big travel/vacation weekend as summer winds down and before (many) schools open.  People are away from their home base or have other activities planned which has a negative impact on viewership.


>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no new episode on this Sunday.  The show is watchable, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new show on Sunday???  Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a marketing decision.  Labor Day weekend is a big travel/vacation weekend as summer winds down and before (many) schools open.  People are away from their home base or have other activities planned which has a negative impact on viewership.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Well, I'm pissed now!  Lol.  I was looking forward to that this Sunday.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no new episode on this Sunday.  The show is watchable, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new show on Sunday???  Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a marketing decision.  Labor Day weekend is a big travel/vacation weekend as summer winds down and before (many) schools open.  People are away from their home base or have other activities planned which has a negative impact on viewership.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm pissed now!  Lol.  I was looking forward to that this Sunday.
Click to expand...


Luckily for me (or perhaps not so lucky) I've got a backlog of things to watch I can view instead.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no new episode on this Sunday.  The show is watchable, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new show on Sunday???  Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a marketing decision.  Labor Day weekend is a big travel/vacation weekend as summer winds down and before (many) schools open.  People are away from their home base or have other activities planned which has a negative impact on viewership.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm pissed now!  Lol.  I was looking forward to that this Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily for me (or perhaps not so lucky) I've got a backlog of things to watch I can view instead.
Click to expand...


I can watch something else or do something else, but I really wanted to watch that on Sunday, dammit!    The previews looked good.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no new episode on this Sunday.  The show is watchable, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new show on Sunday???  Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a marketing decision.  Labor Day weekend is a big travel/vacation weekend as summer winds down and before (many) schools open.  People are away from their home base or have other activities planned which has a negative impact on viewership.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm pissed now!  Lol.  I was looking forward to that this Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily for me (or perhaps not so lucky) I've got a backlog of things to watch I can view instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can watch something else or do something else, but I really wanted to watch that on Sunday, dammit!    The previews looked good.
Click to expand...


I never watch previews of shows I like or know I'm going to watch.  I hate having things ruined before I watch.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No new show on Sunday???  Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a marketing decision.  Labor Day weekend is a big travel/vacation weekend as summer winds down and before (many) schools open.  People are away from their home base or have other activities planned which has a negative impact on viewership.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm pissed now!  Lol.  I was looking forward to that this Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Luckily for me (or perhaps not so lucky) I've got a backlog of things to watch I can view instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can watch something else or do something else, but I really wanted to watch that on Sunday, dammit!    The previews looked good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never watch previews of shows I like or know I'm going to watch.  I hate having things ruined before I watch.
Click to expand...


Really?  Doesn't ruin things for me.  They only show little clips.  They don't tell you what is going to happen or anything though.


----------



## HaShev

AMC is playing the 2008 movie Doomsday, which is so much better designed, writen, produced.
They should have used Neil Marshall to write & direct an offshoot zombie series.
 Even the music is cool &  perfectly matched to the scenes. 
 Casting Malcolm McDowell as Kane in that movie shows they know how to cast their characters as well.


----------



## waltky

possum hides behind the couch...

... whenever Uncle Ferd watches it on TV...

... he don't want no walkin' dead people...

... munchin' on him.


----------



## GHook93

Episode 3: It was a let down. They could have done something much better than they did with the riot scene. Where were all the Walkers during the riots? They ruined a golden opportunity in my mind and made it a very weak scene.

I finally found a decent character in Mr Salazar. The old man seems to get it. I like him. However he does seem like a mainstay character.

However there is not one other character I like. I can't stand Travis or Madison. Chris and Alycia are like Carl on steroids. However Carl was never as annoying. The junkie son is actually not that bad. This survival skills might come in handy.

I think they need to kill the family and start all over.

This episode wasn't as bad as the first one, but it was mediocre. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Episode 3: It was a let down. They could have done something much better than they did with the riot scene. Where were all the Walkers during the riots? They ruined a golden opportunity in my mind and made it a very weak scene.
> 
> I finally found a decent character in Mr Salazar. The old man seems to get it. I like him. However he does seem like a mainstay character.
> 
> However there is not one other character I like. I can't stand Travis or Madison. Chris and Alycia are like Carl on steroids. However Carl was never as annoying. The junkie son is actually not that bad. This survival skills might come in handy.
> 
> I think they need to kill the family and start all over.
> 
> This episode wasn't as bad as the first one, but it was mediocre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I find the junkie son annoying.  Maybe because of his drug seeking and selfish behavior?  Don't know, but he is a liability because of his drug addiction, period.  

I like the blonde woman.  She seems to be very observant and is realizing what is going on now . . . finally.  

I don't like the father.  He's a wimp and didn't even want that other man to teach his son how to properly load, handle and fire a weapon.  He is going to NEED this skill in order to survive.  Father is a douche.   

I like the old bald man.  He's cool and knows what's up.  His wife is toast.  His daughter . . . I haven't heard enough from her to really form an opinion one way or another, same with the ex-wife of Travis.  

I don't really have much of an opinion yet on the daughter, Alicia.  I think she seems pretty tough though.  She has potential.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know why some of you like that junkie.  He's a junk head and NOT to be trusted.  He will screw over himself and everyone else to get drugs.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 3: It was a let down. They could have done something much better than they did with the riot scene. Where were all the Walkers during the riots? They ruined a golden opportunity in my mind and made it a very weak scene.
> 
> I finally found a decent character in Mr Salazar. The old man seems to get it. I like him. However he does seem like a mainstay character.
> 
> However there is not one other character I like. I can't stand Travis or Madison. Chris and Alycia are like Carl on steroids. However Carl was never as annoying. The junkie son is actually not that bad. This survival skills might come in handy.
> 
> I think they need to kill the family and start all over.
> 
> This episode wasn't as bad as the first one, but it was mediocre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the junkie son annoying.  Maybe because of his drug seeking and selfish behavior?  Don't know, but he is a liability because of his drug addiction, period.
> 
> I like the blonde woman.  She seems to be very observant and is realizing what is going on now . . . finally.
> 
> I don't like the father.  He's a wimp and didn't even want that other man to teach his son how to properly load, handle and fire a weapon.  He is going to NEED this skill in order to survive.  Father is a douche.
> 
> I like the old bald man.  He's cool and knows what's up.  His wife is toast.  His daughter . . . I haven't heard enough from her to really form an opinion one way or another, same with the ex-wife of Travis.
> 
> I don't really have much of an opinion yet on the daughter, Alicia.  I think she seems pretty tough though.  She has potential.
Click to expand...

The junkie son (Nick) at least seems to get it. He has survival skills that I think will come in handy when he inevitably cleans up. Madison still annoyed me, but her going to bash in the zombie in the neighbor's head was impressive. I think you may be right that Alycia has potential, but still is a Carl at this point. Travis and Chris suck. The father son duel is the worst part of the show. The ex wife is toast, I think most can see that coming. Mr Salazar seems like he will last. His wife is toast and my bet is that she eats her daughter!

It looks like they might add a soldier or two to the group. I wonder if they show the inevitable clash between the military and a horde of Walkers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## featherlite

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 3: It was a let down. They could have done something much better than they did with the riot scene. Where were all the Walkers during the riots? They ruined a golden opportunity in my mind and made it a very weak scene.
> 
> I finally found a decent character in Mr Salazar. The old man seems to get it. I like him. However he does seem like a mainstay character.
> 
> However there is not one other character I like. I can't stand Travis or Madison. Chris and Alycia are like Carl on steroids. However Carl was never as annoying. The junkie son is actually not that bad. This survival skills might come in handy.
> 
> I think they need to kill the family and start all over.
> 
> This episode wasn't as bad as the first one, but it was mediocre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the junkie son annoying.  Maybe because of his drug seeking and selfish behavior?  Don't know, but he is a liability because of his drug addiction, period.
> 
> I like the blonde woman.  She seems to be very observant and is realizing what is going on now . . . finally.
> 
> I don't like the father.  He's a wimp and didn't even want that other man to teach his son how to properly load, handle and fire a weapon.  He is going to NEED this skill in order to survive.  Father is a douche.
> 
> I like the old bald man.  He's cool and knows what's up.  His wife is toast.  His daughter . . . I haven't heard enough from her to really form an opinion one way or another, same with the ex-wife of Travis.
> 
> I don't really have much of an opinion yet on the daughter, Alicia.  I think she seems pretty tough though.  She has potential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The junkie son (Nick) at least seems to get it. He has survival skills that I think will come in handy when he inevitably cleans up. Madison still annoyed me, but her going to bash in the zombie in the neighbor's head was impressive. I think you may be right that Alycia has potential, but still is a Carl at this point. Travis and Chris suck. The father son duel is the worst part of the show. The ex wife is toast, I think most can see that coming. Mr Salazar seems like he will last. His wife is toast and my bet is that she eats her daughter!
> 
> It looks like they might add a soldier or two to the group. I wonder if they show the inevitable clash between the military and a horde of Walkers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ill watch it later. I dont mind hearing what happened. I thought Alicia had extreme potential from the get go. I never disliked Carl in the original WD. What was annoying was hearing Rick saying CARRRLL.  He was a kid who slowly evolved into an accidental bad ass. Growing up in zombievill would have that effect. 
I think Alicia will be like that and the junkie son. 
...and the lights in LA go out.   that in itself is pretty intense.


----------



## Montrovant

It's like some of you expected this show to be The Walking Dead 2.0.  

Of course these people aren't showing proper zombie survival skills.  They still don't really understand what's going on, certainly not what's going to happen.

No, this isn't as good as TWD.  However, the idea that there should be more zombies, or the characters should all be badass survivalists, seems silly.  This is about how regular people react to the beginnings of the zombie apocalypse.  Considering how much of the world seems to end up dead in the original show, I'd say that most people would have reacted poorly.


----------



## Alystyr

Just finished watching Ep. 3. Getting a little better, I think.

I think that the father has just moved to the top of my "Please! Get bit!" list.
I mean, after seeing someone - whom he was fighting - take a shotgun blast to the face and not react, then saying stuff like "You know how I feel about guns" and "If there's even the smallest chance she could be helped" (regarding the neighbor zombie)... Sheesh.
I agree that the junkie son has a lot of potential. He seems to have a better grasp than anyone on the situation, and he'll probably do well if he doesn't get distracted by trying to score a hit.
Mr. Salazar seems to have a handle on things too, but I think that his past may be the reason for that.

To be honest, I can see Kirkman & Co. wiping everyone out at the end of the season, maybe continuing on with a character we have yet to meet.



GHook93 said:


> Where were all the Walkers during the riots?


At this point, there's only a few. Don't worry - everyone that dies from here on out gets a chance to play for the other team, and the balance will change.


----------



## GHook93

Alystyr said:


> Just finished watching Ep. 3. Getting a little better, I think.
> 
> I think that the father has just moved to the top of my "Please! Get bit!" list.
> I mean, after seeing someone - whom he was fighting - take a shotgun blast to the face and not react, then saying stuff like "You know how I feel about guns" and "If there's even the smallest chance she could be helped" (regarding the neighbor zombie)... Sheesh.
> I agree that the junkie son has a lot of potential. He seems to have a better grasp than anyone on the situation, and he'll probably do well if he doesn't get distracted by trying to score a hit.
> Mr. Salazar seems to have a handle on things too, but I think that his past may be the reason for that.
> 
> To be honest, I can see Kirkman & Co. wiping everyone out at the end of the season, maybe continuing on with a character we have yet to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were all the Walkers during the riots?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there's only a few. Don't worry - everyone that dies from here on out gets a chance to play for the other team, and the balance will change.
Click to expand...

Half way through season one, so we can only hope. 

Dead pool:
Foresure survives:
The family core: Travis, Madison, Alycia, Chris and Nic.
More like alive then dead: Mr Salazar; the Fat Kid that just wanted his knife
More likely dead than alive: the Salazar daughter
Walker Food: Mrs Salazar; the Ex Wife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alystyr

GHook93 said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Ep. 3. Getting a little better, I think.
> 
> I think that the father has just moved to the top of my "Please! Get bit!" list.
> I mean, after seeing someone - whom he was fighting - take a shotgun blast to the face and not react, then saying stuff like "You know how I feel about guns" and "If there's even the smallest chance she could be helped" (regarding the neighbor zombie)... Sheesh.
> I agree that the junkie son has a lot of potential. He seems to have a better grasp than anyone on the situation, and he'll probably do well if he doesn't get distracted by trying to score a hit.
> Mr. Salazar seems to have a handle on things too, but I think that his past may be the reason for that.
> 
> To be honest, I can see Kirkman & Co. wiping everyone out at the end of the season, maybe continuing on with a character we have yet to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were all the Walkers during the riots?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there's only a few. Don't worry - everyone that dies from here on out gets a chance to play for the other team, and the balance will change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half way through season one, so we can only hope.
> 
> Dead pool:
> Foresure survives:
> The family core: Travis, Madison, Alycia, Chris and Nic.
> More like alive then dead: Mr Salazar; the Fat Kid that just wanted his knife
> More likely dead than alive: the Salazar daughter
> Walker Food: Mrs Salazar; the Ex Wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You may be right, however...
Since Kirkman & Co. really don't have a lot invested in character development and there aren't any real "mains", I can still see them doing a total "party wipe" with no survivors. Perhaps there'll be _one_ survivor, to continue into Season 2, but I wouldn't put money on any of them at this point.


----------



## GHook93

Alystyr said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Ep. 3. Getting a little better, I think.
> 
> I think that the father has just moved to the top of my "Please! Get bit!" list.
> I mean, after seeing someone - whom he was fighting - take a shotgun blast to the face and not react, then saying stuff like "You know how I feel about guns" and "If there's even the smallest chance she could be helped" (regarding the neighbor zombie)... Sheesh.
> I agree that the junkie son has a lot of potential. He seems to have a better grasp than anyone on the situation, and he'll probably do well if he doesn't get distracted by trying to score a hit.
> Mr. Salazar seems to have a handle on things too, but I think that his past may be the reason for that.
> 
> To be honest, I can see Kirkman & Co. wiping everyone out at the end of the season, maybe continuing on with a character we have yet to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were all the Walkers during the riots?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there's only a few. Don't worry - everyone that dies from here on out gets a chance to play for the other team, and the balance will change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half way through season one, so we can only hope.
> 
> Dead pool:
> Foresure survives:
> The family core: Travis, Madison, Alycia, Chris and Nic.
> More like alive then dead: Mr Salazar; the Fat Kid that just wanted his knife
> More likely dead than alive: the Salazar daughter
> Walker Food: Mrs Salazar; the Ex Wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right, however...
> Since Kirkman & Co. really don't have a lot invested in character development and there aren't any real "mains", I can still see them doing a total "party wipe" with no survivors. Perhaps there'll be _one_ survivor, to continue into Season 2, but I wouldn't put money on any of them at this point.
Click to expand...

What do you mean they have nothing invested the whole season is the focus on one family. As much as people hate this family, it would be a disaster for the series to kill them all off. That is never going to happen. The core family remains in tactic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Episode 3: It was a let down. They could have done something much better than they did with the riot scene. Where were all the Walkers during the riots? They ruined a golden opportunity in my mind and made it a very weak scene.
> 
> I finally found a decent character in Mr Salazar. The old man seems to get it. I like him. However he does seem like a mainstay character.
> 
> However there is not one other character I like. I can't stand Travis or Madison. Chris and Alycia are like Carl on steroids. However Carl was never as annoying. The junkie son is actually not that bad. This survival skills might come in handy.
> 
> I think they need to kill the family and start all over.
> 
> This episode wasn't as bad as the first one, but it was mediocre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the junkie son annoying.  Maybe because of his drug seeking and selfish behavior?  Don't know, but he is a liability because of his drug addiction, period.
> 
> I like the blonde woman.  She seems to be very observant and is realizing what is going on now . . . finally.
> 
> I don't like the father.  He's a wimp and didn't even want that other man to teach his son how to properly load, handle and fire a weapon.  He is going to NEED this skill in order to survive.  Father is a douche.
> 
> I like the old bald man.  He's cool and knows what's up.  His wife is toast.  His daughter . . . I haven't heard enough from her to really form an opinion one way or another, same with the ex-wife of Travis.
> 
> I don't really have much of an opinion yet on the daughter, Alicia.  I think she seems pretty tough though.  She has potential.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The junkie son (Nick) at least seems to get it. He has survival skills that I think will come in handy when he inevitably cleans up. Madison still annoyed me, but her going to bash in the zombie in the neighbor's head was impressive. I think you may be right that Alycia has potential, but still is a Carl at this point. Travis and Chris suck. The father son duel is the worst part of the show. The ex wife is toast, I think most can see that coming. Mr Salazar seems like he will last. His wife is toast and my bet is that she eats her daughter!
> 
> It looks like they might add a soldier or two to the group. I wonder if they show the inevitable clash between the military and a horde of Walkers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Travis and Chris don't have a Rick and Carl relationship, that is for sure.  Lol.  Carl was shooting a gun when he was like 10!   

I think Nick understands better than most what is going on, but he is still a liability because of his drug addiction.  That is just a fact.    It is difficult for drug addicts to clean up, especially under stressful times.  Sadly, most junkies die from ODs or other complications related to drug abuse.  

I think the Mom (Madison?) is starting to get it now too.  The husband, Travis, needs to get tougher.  He is still looking at these creatures as if they are humans.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Ep. 3. Getting a little better, I think.
> 
> I think that the father has just moved to the top of my "Please! Get bit!" list.
> I mean, after seeing someone - whom he was fighting - take a shotgun blast to the face and not react, then saying stuff like "You know how I feel about guns" and "If there's even the smallest chance she could be helped" (regarding the neighbor zombie)... Sheesh.
> I agree that the junkie son has a lot of potential. He seems to have a better grasp than anyone on the situation, and he'll probably do well if he doesn't get distracted by trying to score a hit.
> Mr. Salazar seems to have a handle on things too, but I think that his past may be the reason for that.
> 
> To be honest, I can see Kirkman & Co. wiping everyone out at the end of the season, maybe continuing on with a character we have yet to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were all the Walkers during the riots?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there's only a few. Don't worry - everyone that dies from here on out gets a chance to play for the other team, and the balance will change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half way through season one, so we can only hope.
> 
> Dead pool:
> Foresure survives:
> The family core: Travis, Madison, Alycia, Chris and Nic.
> More like alive then dead: Mr Salazar; the Fat Kid that just wanted his knife
> More likely dead than alive: the Salazar daughter
> Walker Food: Mrs Salazar; the Ex Wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right, however...
> Since Kirkman & Co. really don't have a lot invested in character development and there aren't any real "mains", I can still see them doing a total "party wipe" with no survivors. Perhaps there'll be _one_ survivor, to continue into Season 2, but I wouldn't put money on any of them at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean they have nothing invested the whole season is the focus on one family. As much as people hate this family, it would be a disaster for the series to kill them all off. That is never going to happen. The core family remains in tactic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Well geez!  I don't hate them.  Lol.  I'm just trying to assess how well they will do against the coming apocalypse.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Ep. 3. Getting a little better, I think.
> 
> I think that the father has just moved to the top of my "Please! Get bit!" list.
> I mean, after seeing someone - whom he was fighting - take a shotgun blast to the face and not react, then saying stuff like "You know how I feel about guns" and "If there's even the smallest chance she could be helped" (regarding the neighbor zombie)... Sheesh.
> I agree that the junkie son has a lot of potential. He seems to have a better grasp than anyone on the situation, and he'll probably do well if he doesn't get distracted by trying to score a hit.
> Mr. Salazar seems to have a handle on things too, but I think that his past may be the reason for that.
> 
> To be honest, I can see Kirkman & Co. wiping everyone out at the end of the season, maybe continuing on with a character we have yet to meet.
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were all the Walkers during the riots?
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, there's only a few. Don't worry - everyone that dies from here on out gets a chance to play for the other team, and the balance will change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Half way through season one, so we can only hope.
> 
> Dead pool:
> Foresure survives:
> The family core: Travis, Madison, Alycia, Chris and Nic.
> More like alive then dead: Mr Salazar; the Fat Kid that just wanted his knife
> More likely dead than alive: the Salazar daughter
> Walker Food: Mrs Salazar; the Ex Wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right, however...
> Since Kirkman & Co. really don't have a lot invested in character development and there aren't any real "mains", I can still see them doing a total "party wipe" with no survivors. Perhaps there'll be _one_ survivor, to continue into Season 2, but I wouldn't put money on any of them at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean they have nothing invested the whole season is the focus on one family. As much as people hate this family, it would be a disaster for the series to kill them all off. That is never going to happen. The core family remains in tactic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well geez!  I don't hate them.  Lol.  I'm just trying to assess how well they will do against the coming apocalypse.
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't mean to come off like a dick, but for them to kill off the whole family at this point and start over would probably sink the show. The entire first season is invested in them and for good or bad we are stuck with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Ep. 3. Getting a little better, I think.
> 
> I think that the father has just moved to the top of my "Please! Get bit!" list.
> I mean, after seeing someone - whom he was fighting - take a shotgun blast to the face and not react, then saying stuff like "You know how I feel about guns" and "If there's even the smallest chance she could be helped" (regarding the neighbor zombie)... Sheesh.
> I agree that the junkie son has a lot of potential. He seems to have a better grasp than anyone on the situation, and he'll probably do well if he doesn't get distracted by trying to score a hit.
> Mr. Salazar seems to have a handle on things too, but I think that his past may be the reason for that.
> 
> To be honest, I can see Kirkman & Co. wiping everyone out at the end of the season, maybe continuing on with a character we have yet to meet.
> 
> At this point, there's only a few. Don't worry - everyone that dies from here on out gets a chance to play for the other team, and the balance will change.
> 
> 
> 
> Half way through season one, so we can only hope.
> 
> Dead pool:
> Foresure survives:
> The family core: Travis, Madison, Alycia, Chris and Nic.
> More like alive then dead: Mr Salazar; the Fat Kid that just wanted his knife
> More likely dead than alive: the Salazar daughter
> Walker Food: Mrs Salazar; the Ex Wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right, however...
> Since Kirkman & Co. really don't have a lot invested in character development and there aren't any real "mains", I can still see them doing a total "party wipe" with no survivors. Perhaps there'll be _one_ survivor, to continue into Season 2, but I wouldn't put money on any of them at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean they have nothing invested the whole season is the focus on one family. As much as people hate this family, it would be a disaster for the series to kill them all off. That is never going to happen. The core family remains in tactic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well geez!  I don't hate them.  Lol.  I'm just trying to assess how well they will do against the coming apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to come off like a dick, but for them to kill off the whole family at this point and start over would probably sink the show. The entire first season is invested in them and for good or bad we are stuck with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Oh, I agree with that.  That is highly doubtful.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half way through season one, so we can only hope.
> 
> Dead pool:
> Foresure survives:
> The family core: Travis, Madison, Alycia, Chris and Nic.
> More like alive then dead: Mr Salazar; the Fat Kid that just wanted his knife
> More likely dead than alive: the Salazar daughter
> Walker Food: Mrs Salazar; the Ex Wife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, however...
> Since Kirkman & Co. really don't have a lot invested in character development and there aren't any real "mains", I can still see them doing a total "party wipe" with no survivors. Perhaps there'll be _one_ survivor, to continue into Season 2, but I wouldn't put money on any of them at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean they have nothing invested the whole season is the focus on one family. As much as people hate this family, it would be a disaster for the series to kill them all off. That is never going to happen. The core family remains in tactic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well geez!  I don't hate them.  Lol.  I'm just trying to assess how well they will do against the coming apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to come off like a dick, but for them to kill off the whole family at this point and start over would probably sink the show. The entire first season is invested in them and for good or bad we are stuck with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree with that.  That is highly doubtful.
Click to expand...

My hope is Mr Salazar seems like he has Herschel promise and the group adds one of the soldier who fills the Daryl role!

I do think we will see a show down between the army and a Walker horde!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, however...
> Since Kirkman & Co. really don't have a lot invested in character development and there aren't any real "mains", I can still see them doing a total "party wipe" with no survivors. Perhaps there'll be _one_ survivor, to continue into Season 2, but I wouldn't put money on any of them at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean they have nothing invested the whole season is the focus on one family. As much as people hate this family, it would be a disaster for the series to kill them all off. That is never going to happen. The core family remains in tactic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well geez!  I don't hate them.  Lol.  I'm just trying to assess how well they will do against the coming apocalypse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to come off like a dick, but for them to kill off the whole family at this point and start over would probably sink the show. The entire first season is invested in them and for good or bad we are stuck with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I agree with that.  That is highly doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hope is Mr Salazar seems like he has Herschel promise and the group adds one of the soldier who fills the Daryl role!
> 
> I do think we will see a show down between the army and a Walker horde!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Obviously, the military isn't going to let them leave now.  

I really thought Madison was going to bash that neighbor zombie lady's head with the hammer.  She should have.  Because of wimpy Travis, she didn't.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Okay folks I have been pretty hard on this show - however I agree with others in this thread - it is better.
Hopefully the first two shows was a bad start and the writing/acting will continue to improve.
The new Barber Shop Dad is a great addition to the show, he could be the "Darrell" of FTWD.
 At any rate - I will still be watching and hoping the improvements continue.
 Cheers


----------



## featherlite

I was kind of bored watching this one. I like the barber shop dad too. Travis is kind of taking the same role Rick did at first...hes a leader but a fair one. He will soon learn, the dead arent great negotiators.

The best part was when Travis was taking out the trash and the neighbor and him looked at each other. Trying to keep a sense of normalcy but freaking out also.
...Hi "bob" just taking a dead walker out for weekly pick up.
 lol, did he have the dead thing in there? Im not sure.
Ill watch it, but am patiently awaiting on the original.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> Okay folks I have been pretty hard on this show - however I agree with others in this thread - it is better.
> Hopefully the first two shows was a bad start and the writing/acting will continue to improve.
> The new Barber Shop Dad is a great addition to the show, he could be the "Darrell" of FTWD.
> At any rate - I will still be watching and hoping the improvements continue.
> Cheers


No Mr Salazar will be more of Herschel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

featherlite said:


> I was kind of bored watching this one. I like the barber shop dad too. Travis is kind of taking the same role Rick did at first...hes a leader but a fair one. He will soon learn, the dead arent great negotiators.
> 
> The best part was when Travis was taking out the trash and the neighbor and him looked at each other. Trying to keep a sense of normalcy but freaking out also.
> ...Hi "bob" just taking a dead walker out for weekly pick up.
> lol, did he have the dead thing in there? Im not sure.
> Ill watch it, but am patiently awaiting on the original.


Rick was a bad ass from the beginning. He smoked a zombified little girl. Travis would have pissed himself as the little girl ate him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of bored watching this one. I like the barber shop dad too. Travis is kind of taking the same role Rick did at first...hes a leader but a fair one. He will soon learn, the dead arent great negotiators.
> 
> The best part was when Travis was taking out the trash and the neighbor and him looked at each other. Trying to keep a sense of normalcy but freaking out also.
> ...Hi "bob" just taking a dead walker out for weekly pick up.
> lol, did he have the dead thing in there? Im not sure.
> Ill watch it, but am patiently awaiting on the original.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick was a bad ass from the beginning. He smoked a zombified little girl. Travis would have pissed himself as the little girl ate him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Rick also had a background being a LEO.  Rick feels perfectly comfortable using his weapon.  Carl too.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of bored watching this one. I like the barber shop dad too. Travis is kind of taking the same role Rick did at first...hes a leader but a fair one. He will soon learn, the dead arent great negotiators.
> 
> The best part was when Travis was taking out the trash and the neighbor and him looked at each other. Trying to keep a sense of normalcy but freaking out also.
> ...Hi "bob" just taking a dead walker out for weekly pick up.
> lol, did he have the dead thing in there? Im not sure.
> Ill watch it, but am patiently awaiting on the original.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick was a bad ass from the beginning. He smoked a zombified little girl. Travis would have pissed himself as the little girl ate him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick also had a background being a LEO.  Rick feels perfectly comfortable using his weapon.  Carl too.
Click to expand...


I am guessing that having the characters be less survival-oriented is entirely intentional.  This show is not about after the zombie apocalypse, where most of those still alive would have those survival skills.  This is about before and during, and probably showing how some people who start off without the kinds of skills and mindset needed to survive develop them.  And, of course, showing how some people without the right skills/mindset will end up dead.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of bored watching this one. I like the barber shop dad too. Travis is kind of taking the same role Rick did at first...hes a leader but a fair one. He will soon learn, the dead arent great negotiators.
> 
> The best part was when Travis was taking out the trash and the neighbor and him looked at each other. Trying to keep a sense of normalcy but freaking out also.
> ...Hi "bob" just taking a dead walker out for weekly pick up.
> lol, did he have the dead thing in there? Im not sure.
> Ill watch it, but am patiently awaiting on the original.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick was a bad ass from the beginning. He smoked a zombified little girl. Travis would have pissed himself as the little girl ate him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick also had a background being a LEO.  Rick feels perfectly comfortable using his weapon.  Carl too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am guessing that having the characters be less survival-oriented is entirely intentional.  This show is not about after the zombie apocalypse, where most of those still alive would have those survival skills.  This is about before and during, and probably showing how some people who start off without the kinds of skills and mindset needed to survive develop them.  And, of course, showing how some people without the right skills/mindset will end up dead.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  That is why I don't really find their actions (or lack of) to be all that surprising.  A lot of them would be in denial too, especially to believe that people are dead and zombies!  Lol!


----------



## Alystyr

GHook93 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks I have been pretty hard on this show - however I agree with others in this thread - it is better.
> Hopefully the first two shows was a bad start and the writing/acting will continue to improve.
> The new Barber Shop Dad is a great addition to the show, he could be the "Darrell" of FTWD.
> At any rate - I will still be watching and hoping the improvements continue.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> No Mr Salazar will be more of Herschel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wasn't Herschel more of a "Don't hurt them - maybe there'll be a cure" type, at least when Rick & Co. first arrived at the farm?
I don't know if Mr. Salazar really fits any of the TWD characters well, though you're probably right that he somewhat fits the later Herschel that had accepted the situation.


----------



## Alystyr

featherlite said:


> lol, did he have the dead thing in there? Im not sure.


I believe that it was just the carpet that was used to drag it out back. It looked like he buried the body.


----------



## GHook93

Alystyr said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks I have been pretty hard on this show - however I agree with others in this thread - it is better.
> Hopefully the first two shows was a bad start and the writing/acting will continue to improve.
> The new Barber Shop Dad is a great addition to the show, he could be the "Darrell" of FTWD.
> At any rate - I will still be watching and hoping the improvements continue.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> No Mr Salazar will be more of Herschel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't Herschel more of a "Don't hurt them - maybe there'll be a cure" type, at least when Rick & Co. first arrived at the farm?
> I don't know if Mr. Salazar really fits any of the TWD characters well, though you're probably right that he somewhat fits the later Herschel that had accepted the situation.
Click to expand...

I guess I should rephrase that, post farm Herschel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

You know what is missing from this show?  Chemistry.  None of these characters so far have any kind of chemistry between them.  That's why the acting seems so obvious.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

That doesn't have to be "lovers" kind of chemistry either.  Lol.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> You know what is missing from this show?  Chemistry.  None of these characters so far have any kind of chemistry between them.  That's why the acting seems so obvious.


I disagree. I think you definitely see the family bond. The only one left out is Chris. The bigger problem is the lack of likable characters to root for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is missing from this show?  Chemistry.  None of these characters so far have any kind of chemistry between them.  That's why the acting seems so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think you definitely see the family bond. The only one left out is Chris. The bigger problem is the lack of likable characters to root for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Err . . . I'm not seeing that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is missing from this show?  Chemistry.  None of these characters so far have any kind of chemistry between them.  That's why the acting seems so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think you definitely see the family bond. The only one left out is Chris. The bigger problem is the lack of likable characters to root for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I disagree with your disagreement....

 Like Chris, and it may be premature that only 3 episodes have went by, I don't really believe the characters gel with each other well.
 Madison and...crap what's his name..the main character guy...they don't really go well together as a couple...lacks chemistry.
  The sister and brother are distant with each other...the new characters brought in are completely different than the main characters in every way.
She is right - nobody really goes together.
For instance TWD...Shane and Rick partnership...Darrell and Carol, Andrea and Dale...Hershel and his family...the characters went well with each other...even if they were very different.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is missing from this show?  Chemistry.  None of these characters so far have any kind of chemistry between them.  That's why the acting seems so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think you definitely see the family bond. The only one left out is Chris. The bigger problem is the lack of likable characters to root for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with your disagreement....
> 
> Like Chris, and it may be premature that only 3 episodes have went by, I don't really believe the characters gel with each other well.
> Madison and...crap what's his name..the main character guy...they don't really go well together as a couple...lacks chemistry.
> The sister and brother are distant with each other...the new characters brought in are completely different than the main characters in every way.
> She is right - nobody really goes together.
> For instance TWD...Shane and Rick partnership...Darrell and Carol, Andrea and Dale...Hershel and his family...the characters went well with each other...even if they were very different.
Click to expand...

While I think this show will survive, I think it will always be doomed to little brother status, because TWD and it's characters set such a high bar that it's next to impossible to reach!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is missing from this show?  Chemistry.  None of these characters so far have any kind of chemistry between them.  That's why the acting seems so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think you definitely see the family bond. The only one left out is Chris. The bigger problem is the lack of likable characters to root for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with your disagreement....
> 
> Like Chris, and it may be premature that only 3 episodes have went by, I don't really believe the characters gel with each other well.
> Madison and...crap what's his name..the main character guy...they don't really go well together as a couple...lacks chemistry.
> The sister and brother are distant with each other...the new characters brought in are completely different than the main characters in every way.
> She is right - nobody really goes together.
> For instance TWD...Shane and Rick partnership...Darrell and Carol, Andrea and Dale...Hershel and his family...the characters went well with each other...even if they were very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I think this show will survive, I think it will always be doomed to little brother status, because TWD and it's characters set such a high bar that it's next to impossible to reach!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I just don't think the characters have any chemistry with one another, even when not comparing it to TWD.  Hopefully that improves with time.


----------



## featherlite

GHook93 said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of bored watching this one. I like the barber shop dad too. Travis is kind of taking the same role Rick did at first...hes a leader but a fair one. He will soon learn, the dead arent great negotiators.
> 
> The best part was when Travis was taking out the trash and the neighbor and him looked at each other. Trying to keep a sense of normalcy but freaking out also.
> ...Hi "bob" just taking a dead walker out for weekly pick up.
> lol, did he have the dead thing in there? Im not sure.
> Ill watch it, but am patiently awaiting on the original.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick was a bad ass from the beginning. He smoked a zombified little girl. Travis would have pissed himself as the little girl ate him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


True, he was a sheriff and already had those skills. I was more comparing him to Shane ( who might have been intent on keeping them safe but also totally reckless), and the gov.
When that girl turned around, she was obviously dead looking. Rick knew it,Travis might have tried counseling her.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is missing from this show?  Chemistry.  None of these characters so far have any kind of chemistry between them.  That's why the acting seems so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think you definitely see the family bond. The only one left out is Chris. The bigger problem is the lack of likable characters to root for!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with your disagreement....
> 
> Like Chris, and it may be premature that only 3 episodes have went by, I don't really believe the characters gel with each other well.
> Madison and...crap what's his name..the main character guy...they don't really go well together as a couple...lacks chemistry.
> The sister and brother are distant with each other...the new characters brought in are completely different than the main characters in every way.
> She is right - nobody really goes together.
> For instance TWD...Shane and Rick partnership...Darrell and Carol, Andrea and Dale...Hershel and his family...the characters went well with each other...even if they were very different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I think this show will survive, I think it will always be doomed to little brother status, because TWD and it's characters set such a high bar that it's next to impossible to reach!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


True.  TWD characters have some great chemistry together.  That is hard to duplicate.  Same thing with the sitcom Seinfeld.  Those characters had such chemistry that no other sitcom can compare.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> ... Same thing with the sitcom Seinfeld.  Those characters had such chemistry that no other sitcom can compare.



They did...I was also thinking of Andy Griffith...talk about Chemistry, I don't know if there has ever been any two characters that went together so well as Barney and Andy.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Same thing with the sitcom Seinfeld.  Those characters had such chemistry that no other sitcom can compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did...I was also thinking of Andy Griffith...talk about Chemistry, I don't know if there has ever been any two characters that went together so well as Barney and Andy.
Click to expand...


I've never watched Andy Griffith, but I know what you mean.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Same thing with the sitcom Seinfeld.  Those characters had such chemistry that no other sitcom can compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did...I was also thinking of Andy Griffith...talk about Chemistry, I don't know if there has ever been any two characters that went together so well as Barney and Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never watched Andy Griffith, but I know what you mean.
Click to expand...


Really???
Holy Cow...I don't know if I have ever met anyone who has never seen The Andy Griffith Show ...that's like someone saying they have never ate french fries.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Same thing with the sitcom Seinfeld.  Those characters had such chemistry that no other sitcom can compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did...I was also thinking of Andy Griffith...talk about Chemistry, I don't know if there has ever been any two characters that went together so well as Barney and Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never watched Andy Griffith, but I know what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really???
> Holy Cow...I don't know if I have ever met anyone who has never seen The Andy Griffith Show ...that's like someone saying they have never ate french fries.
Click to expand...


Well, I've heard of it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Well, I've heard of it.



What are we going to do with you?


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Same thing with the sitcom Seinfeld.  Those characters had such chemistry that no other sitcom can compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did...I was also thinking of Andy Griffith...talk about Chemistry, I don't know if there has ever been any two characters that went together so well as Barney and Andy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never watched Andy Griffith, but I know what you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really???
> Holy Cow...I don't know if I have ever met anyone who has never seen The Andy Griffith Show ...that's like someone saying they have never ate french fries.
Click to expand...


I've seen the show on TV but I've never sat and watched an episode.  I don't have any urge to, either.


----------



## featherlite

While this second wd is slower, part of the reason it seems so lacking is because everyone  (myself included) is over analyzing everything.
First WD... no expectations, action, bonding,more killing, suriving together ect...
second WD...character walks in room has conversation...they SUCK, WHY did they say that, dont they know whats going on...kills walker...wth, they didnt kill it right.

half the problem is the audience.


----------



## ChrisL

Last night's episode, big thumbs down.  Boooring.  Lol.  I'm hoping that they are just setting the scene for something big to happen.  

I don't like that guy Travis.  He sucks so far.  I don't like the junkie son either.  He is untrustworthy.  Anyone watching last night's episode, can clearly see why he cannot be trusted.  Typical of a drug user.  I wouldn't want him on "my team".  I was thinking that him being taken away by the government is the best thing for the rest of the people.  He will just bring everyone down.


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> While this second wd is slower, part of the reason it seems so lacking is because everyone  (myself included) is over analyzing everything.
> First WD... no expectations, action, bonding,more killing, suriving together ect...
> second WD...character walks in room has conversation...they SUCK, WHY did they say that, dont they know whats going on...kills walker...wth, they didnt kill it right.
> 
> half the problem is the audience.



No analyzing or expectations, etc., etc.?  Obviously you didn't participate in the other TWD thread.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant

I find myself wishing they spent more time on the buildup to the zombie apocalypse.  They jumped very quickly from normal to occupied town surrounded by the dead.

I didn't mind last night's episode.  We're getting to see the breakdown of law and civilization, the many ways that people can be bastards in the face of disaster.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Last night's episode, big thumbs down.  Boooring.  Lol.  I'm hoping that they are just setting the scene for something big to happen.
> 
> I don't like that guy Travis.  He sucks so far.  I don't like the junkie son either.  He is untrustworthy.  Anyone watching last night's episode, can clearly see why he cannot be trusted.  Typical of a drug user.  I wouldn't want him on "my team".  I was thinking that him being taken away by the government is the best thing for the rest of the people.  He will just bring everyone down.


Yep a show about zombies and not one zombie. No action, just another Hollywood liberal attack on the military. Why is it that liberal writers always want to portray our brave men and women as murders and rapists (yes that is what the over aggressive infantry scene was foreshadowing)!

This season might be a one and done for me. The writing has been horrible. It looks like they just killed off the one character to root for - Mr Salazar. The main family real sucks. Travis's liberal mentality is getting me. The junky son, wow stealing drugs from a dying man, wow. The daughter is hot, but is such an annoying character. The step son just plain sucks.

The critics seem to hate the show, I wonder if that has been reflected in the ratings.

Amazing. They had solid gold. A show with 10 million viewers willing to give it a try and even when it stumbled out the gates the viewers would be willing to if it a pass. All they needed was to add some walkers and some compelling characters. They seem to have failed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode, big thumbs down.  Boooring.  Lol.  I'm hoping that they are just setting the scene for something big to happen.
> 
> I don't like that guy Travis.  He sucks so far.  I don't like the junkie son either.  He is untrustworthy.  Anyone watching last night's episode, can clearly see why he cannot be trusted.  Typical of a drug user.  I wouldn't want him on "my team".  I was thinking that him being taken away by the government is the best thing for the rest of the people.  He will just bring everyone down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a show about zombies and not one zombie. No action, just another Hollywood liberal attack on the military. Why is it that liberal writers always want to portray our brave men and women as murders and rapists (yes that is what the over aggressive infantry scene was foreshadowing)!
> 
> This season might be a one and done for me. The writing has been horrible. It looks like they just killed off the one character to root for - Mr Salazar. The main family real sucks. Travis's liberal mentality is getting me. The junky son, wow stealing drugs from a dying man, wow. The daughter is hot, but is such an annoying character. The step son just plain sucks.
> 
> The critics seem to hate the show, I wonder if that has been reflected in the ratings.
> 
> Amazing. They had solid gold. A show with 10 million viewers willing to give it a try and even when it stumbled out the gates the viewers would be willing to if it a pass. All they needed was to add some walkers and some compelling characters. They seem to have failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


The only part I liked was when the mom smacked the druggie son around a little.  He totally deserved that, and I have been waiting for someone to smack that spoiled entitled little brat!


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode, big thumbs down.  Boooring.  Lol.  I'm hoping that they are just setting the scene for something big to happen.
> 
> I don't like that guy Travis.  He sucks so far.  I don't like the junkie son either.  He is untrustworthy.  Anyone watching last night's episode, can clearly see why he cannot be trusted.  Typical of a drug user.  I wouldn't want him on "my team".  I was thinking that him being taken away by the government is the best thing for the rest of the people.  He will just bring everyone down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a show about zombies and not one zombie. No action, just another Hollywood liberal attack on the military. Why is it that liberal writers always want to portray our brave men and women as murders and rapists (yes that is what the over aggressive infantry scene was foreshadowing)!
> 
> This season might be a one and done for me. The writing has been horrible. It looks like they just killed off the one character to root for - Mr Salazar. The main family real sucks. Travis's liberal mentality is getting me. The junky son, wow stealing drugs from a dying man, wow. The daughter is hot, but is such an annoying character. The step son just plain sucks.
> 
> The critics seem to hate the show, I wonder if that has been reflected in the ratings.
> 
> Amazing. They had solid gold. A show with 10 million viewers willing to give it a try and even when it stumbled out the gates the viewers would be willing to if it a pass. All they needed was to add some walkers and some compelling characters. They seem to have failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only part I liked was when the mom smacked the druggie son around a little.  He totally deserved that, and I have been waiting for someone to smack that spoiled entitled little brat!
Click to expand...

I was thinking her character was getting better, but then she cut a hole in the fence. That is a bad idea when you have hordes of mindless man-eating zombies on the loose. And she goes to no man's land with out a weapons and doesn't even grab the gun she sees!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode, big thumbs down.  Boooring.  Lol.  I'm hoping that they are just setting the scene for something big to happen.
> 
> I don't like that guy Travis.  He sucks so far.  I don't like the junkie son either.  He is untrustworthy.  Anyone watching last night's episode, can clearly see why he cannot be trusted.  Typical of a drug user.  I wouldn't want him on "my team".  I was thinking that him being taken away by the government is the best thing for the rest of the people.  He will just bring everyone down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a show about zombies and not one zombie. No action, just another Hollywood liberal attack on the military. Why is it that liberal writers always want to portray our brave men and women as murders and rapists (yes that is what the over aggressive infantry scene was foreshadowing)!
> 
> This season might be a one and done for me. The writing has been horrible. It looks like they just killed off the one character to root for - Mr Salazar. The main family real sucks. Travis's liberal mentality is getting me. The junky son, wow stealing drugs from a dying man, wow. The daughter is hot, but is such an annoying character. The step son just plain sucks.
> 
> The critics seem to hate the show, I wonder if that has been reflected in the ratings.
> 
> Amazing. They had solid gold. A show with 10 million viewers willing to give it a try and even when it stumbled out the gates the viewers would be willing to if it a pass. All they needed was to add some walkers and some compelling characters. They seem to have failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only part I liked was when the mom smacked the druggie son around a little.  He totally deserved that, and I have been waiting for someone to smack that spoiled entitled little brat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking her character was getting better, but then she cut a hole in the fence. That is a bad idea when you have hordes of mindless man-eating zombies on the loose. And she goes to no man's land with out a weapons and doesn't even grab the gun she sees!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yeah, that was really dumb as hell.  Lol.  I thought that dead lady under the car was going to wake up and get her!    Would have made it more exciting at least!


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode, big thumbs down.  Boooring.  Lol.  I'm hoping that they are just setting the scene for something big to happen.
> 
> I don't like that guy Travis.  He sucks so far.  I don't like the junkie son either.  He is untrustworthy.  Anyone watching last night's episode, can clearly see why he cannot be trusted.  Typical of a drug user.  I wouldn't want him on "my team".  I was thinking that him being taken away by the government is the best thing for the rest of the people.  He will just bring everyone down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a show about zombies and not one zombie. No action, just another Hollywood liberal attack on the military. Why is it that liberal writers always want to portray our brave men and women as murders and rapists (yes that is what the over aggressive infantry scene was foreshadowing)!
> 
> This season might be a one and done for me. The writing has been horrible. It looks like they just killed off the one character to root for - Mr Salazar. The main family real sucks. Travis's liberal mentality is getting me. The junky son, wow stealing drugs from a dying man, wow. The daughter is hot, but is such an annoying character. The step son just plain sucks.
> 
> The critics seem to hate the show, I wonder if that has been reflected in the ratings.
> 
> Amazing. They had solid gold. A show with 10 million viewers willing to give it a try and even when it stumbled out the gates the viewers would be willing to if it a pass. All they needed was to add some walkers and some compelling characters. They seem to have failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only part I liked was when the mom smacked the druggie son around a little.  He totally deserved that, and I have been waiting for someone to smack that spoiled entitled little brat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking her character was getting better, but then she cut a hole in the fence. That is a bad idea when you have hordes of mindless man-eating zombies on the loose. And she goes to no man's land with out a weapons and doesn't even grab the gun she sees!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was really dumb as hell.  Lol.  I thought that dead lady under the car was going to wake up and get her!    Would have made it more exciting at least!
Click to expand...

At least if she woke up there would be a zombie in a zombie show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode, big thumbs down.  Boooring.  Lol.  I'm hoping that they are just setting the scene for something big to happen.
> 
> I don't like that guy Travis.  He sucks so far.  I don't like the junkie son either.  He is untrustworthy.  Anyone watching last night's episode, can clearly see why he cannot be trusted.  Typical of a drug user.  I wouldn't want him on "my team".  I was thinking that him being taken away by the government is the best thing for the rest of the people.  He will just bring everyone down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a show about zombies and not one zombie. No action, just another Hollywood liberal attack on the military. Why is it that liberal writers always want to portray our brave men and women as murders and rapists (yes that is what the over aggressive infantry scene was foreshadowing)!
> 
> This season might be a one and done for me. The writing has been horrible. It looks like they just killed off the one character to root for - Mr Salazar. The main family real sucks. Travis's liberal mentality is getting me. The junky son, wow stealing drugs from a dying man, wow. The daughter is hot, but is such an annoying character. The step son just plain sucks.
> 
> The critics seem to hate the show, I wonder if that has been reflected in the ratings.
> 
> Amazing. They had solid gold. A show with 10 million viewers willing to give it a try and even when it stumbled out the gates the viewers would be willing to if it a pass. All they needed was to add some walkers and some compelling characters. They seem to have failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only part I liked was when the mom smacked the druggie son around a little.  He totally deserved that, and I have been waiting for someone to smack that spoiled entitled little brat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking her character was getting better, but then she cut a hole in the fence. That is a bad idea when you have hordes of mindless man-eating zombies on the loose. And she goes to no man's land with out a weapons and doesn't even grab the gun she sees!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was really dumb as hell.  Lol.  I thought that dead lady under the car was going to wake up and get her!    Would have made it more exciting at least!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least if she woke up there would be a zombie in a zombie show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Let's hope they are building up to something big.  They have to be!  No way could they expect people to continue watching if they are going to be THIS lame.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a show about zombies and not one zombie. No action, just another Hollywood liberal attack on the military. Why is it that liberal writers always want to portray our brave men and women as murders and rapists (yes that is what the over aggressive infantry scene was foreshadowing)!
> 
> This season might be a one and done for me. The writing has been horrible. It looks like they just killed off the one character to root for - Mr Salazar. The main family real sucks. Travis's liberal mentality is getting me. The junky son, wow stealing drugs from a dying man, wow. The daughter is hot, but is such an annoying character. The step son just plain sucks.
> 
> The critics seem to hate the show, I wonder if that has been reflected in the ratings.
> 
> Amazing. They had solid gold. A show with 10 million viewers willing to give it a try and even when it stumbled out the gates the viewers would be willing to if it a pass. All they needed was to add some walkers and some compelling characters. They seem to have failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only part I liked was when the mom smacked the druggie son around a little.  He totally deserved that, and I have been waiting for someone to smack that spoiled entitled little brat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking her character was getting better, but then she cut a hole in the fence. That is a bad idea when you have hordes of mindless man-eating zombies on the loose. And she goes to no man's land with out a weapons and doesn't even grab the gun she sees!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was really dumb as hell.  Lol.  I thought that dead lady under the car was going to wake up and get her!    Would have made it more exciting at least!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least if she woke up there would be a zombie in a zombie show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hope they are building up to something big.  They have to be!  No way could they expect people to continue watching if they are going to be THIS lame.
Click to expand...


A great finale saved season 2 of the WD!  Sometimes a great finale saves a season. God knows this one need it. Also weak characters can transform into great characters. Think of how far Carol, Glenn and Maggie have come. Daryl used to be the lovable asshole, but now he is by far the most level headed moral character in the group.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode, big thumbs down.  Boooring.  Lol.  I'm hoping that they are just setting the scene for something big to happen.
> 
> I don't like that guy Travis.  He sucks so far.  I don't like the junkie son either.  He is untrustworthy.  Anyone watching last night's episode, can clearly see why he cannot be trusted.  Typical of a drug user.  I wouldn't want him on "my team".  I was thinking that him being taken away by the government is the best thing for the rest of the people.  He will just bring everyone down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a show about zombies and not one zombie. No action, just another Hollywood liberal attack on the military. Why is it that liberal writers always want to portray our brave men and women as murders and rapists (yes that is what the over aggressive infantry scene was foreshadowing)!
> 
> This season might be a one and done for me. The writing has been horrible. It looks like they just killed off the one character to root for - Mr Salazar. The main family real sucks. Travis's liberal mentality is getting me. The junky son, wow stealing drugs from a dying man, wow. The daughter is hot, but is such an annoying character. The step son just plain sucks.
> 
> The critics seem to hate the show, I wonder if that has been reflected in the ratings.
> 
> Amazing. They had solid gold. A show with 10 million viewers willing to give it a try and even when it stumbled out the gates the viewers would be willing to if it a pass. All they needed was to add some walkers and some compelling characters. They seem to have failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


There have been zombies.  Have you not actually watched the show?

I think the portrayal of the military is perfectly reasonable.  There is a total breakdown of order going on.  This isn't somehow saying the military is an evil institution, it is portraying the total collapse of society.  I think it is about the various reactions people would have and in no way a commentary on the military.  Of course there would be terrible things that would be done by segments of the military.  They are just people like the rest of us and just as vulnerable to panic, overreaction, selfishness, etc. as anyone else.  When trying to contain a global outbreak, trying to stop not only the end of the country but potentially the world, I am completely confident that at least some draconian measures would be put in place, and I am further confident that keeping that information from whatever of the public remained would be seen as a good option.

If you were just looking for The Walking Dead 2.0, same show with different characters, then yes, this is disappointing.  I'm glad to see some of what went on during the zombie uprising, I actually wish they went deeper with it.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's episode, big thumbs down.  Boooring.  Lol.  I'm hoping that they are just setting the scene for something big to happen.
> 
> I don't like that guy Travis.  He sucks so far.  I don't like the junkie son either.  He is untrustworthy.  Anyone watching last night's episode, can clearly see why he cannot be trusted.  Typical of a drug user.  I wouldn't want him on "my team".  I was thinking that him being taken away by the government is the best thing for the rest of the people.  He will just bring everyone down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a show about zombies and not one zombie. No action, just another Hollywood liberal attack on the military. Why is it that liberal writers always want to portray our brave men and women as murders and rapists (yes that is what the over aggressive infantry scene was foreshadowing)!
> 
> This season might be a one and done for me. The writing has been horrible. It looks like they just killed off the one character to root for - Mr Salazar. The main family real sucks. Travis's liberal mentality is getting me. The junky son, wow stealing drugs from a dying man, wow. The daughter is hot, but is such an annoying character. The step son just plain sucks.
> 
> The critics seem to hate the show, I wonder if that has been reflected in the ratings.
> 
> Amazing. They had solid gold. A show with 10 million viewers willing to give it a try and even when it stumbled out the gates the viewers would be willing to if it a pass. All they needed was to add some walkers and some compelling characters. They seem to have failed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There have been zombies.  Have you not actually watched the show?
> 
> I think the portrayal of the military is perfectly reasonable.  There is a total breakdown of order going on.  This isn't somehow saying the military is an evil institution, it is portraying the total collapse of society.  I think it is about the various reactions people would have and in no way a commentary on the military.  Of course there would be terrible things that would be done by segments of the military.  They are just people like the rest of us and just as vulnerable to panic, overreaction, selfishness, etc. as anyone else.  When trying to contain a global outbreak, trying to stop not only the end of the country but potentially the world, I am completely confident that at least some draconian measures would be put in place, and I am further confident that keeping that information from whatever of the public remained would be seen as a good option.
> 
> If you were just looking for The Walking Dead 2.0, same show with different characters, then yes, this is disappointing.  I'm glad to see some of what went on during the zombie uprising, I actually wish they went deeper with it.
Click to expand...


Not in the last episode.  It was pretty boring to say the least, IMO.  I don't mind some character development, but that is being done kind of poorly too, IMO.  None of the characters are very likable.  They all seem to have some very unlikable qualities, actually.  Whether or not they did that on purpose, I can't say.  I don't feel any sense of chemistry between any of these characters.  IOW, their "relationships" are kind of unbelievable to me.  They lack depth and communication.  It just . . . kind of sucks, I hate to say.  I started off being quite optimistic and wanting it to be a good show, but even when not comparing it to TWD, it is still kind of poorly done, IMO.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I watched it last night...I agree 100% with everybody on this episode. Once again the writing was lousy, the acting sub-par and the characterization absolutely sucks. 
And I agree on the once again usual Hollywood portrayal of the military...just a bunch of sociopaths with automatic weapons. 

1) Cutting a hole in a fence that protects you from mindless flesh eaters? yeah who is going to do that?
2) Leaving decomposing bodies laying around blocks away from the safe-zone? yeah

Travis is not a very likable character and he is weak...unless they completely rewrite this guy - how is he going to be the leader of anything? I guess he will offer sit down and make a deal with the zombies like we did with Iran.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> I watched it last night...I agree 100% with everybody on this episode. Once again the writing was lousy, the acting sub-par and the characterization absolutely sucks.
> And I agree on the once again usual Hollywood portrayal of the military...just a bunch of sociopaths with automatic weapons.
> 
> 1) Cutting a hole in a fence that protects you from mindless flesh eaters? yeah who is going to do that?
> 2) Leaving decomposing bodies laying around blocks away from the safe-zone? yeah
> 
> Travis is not a very likable character and he is weak...unless they completely rewrite this guy - how is he going to be the leader of anything? I guess he will offer sit down and make a deal with the zombies like we did with Iran.



Blah!  I know it!  Hopefully this group shows some kind of spunk soon.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>

So I got caught up last night...

Did anyone but me notice that in the episode "The Dog" when the El Salvidorian father shoots the walker in the with the shotgun loaded with birdshot that there was the sound of a pump-action shot gun ratcheting a shell into the chamber?


(It was an over-under shotgun.)


>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> So I got caught up last night...
> 
> Did anyone but me notice that in the episode "The Dog" when the El Salvidorian father shoots the walker in the with the shotgun loaded with birdshot that there was the sound of a pump-action shot gun ratcheting a shell into the chamber?
> 
> 
> (It was an over-under shotgun.)
> 
> 
> >>>>



I don't know enough about guns that I would have been aware of such things.    The writers probably aren't either.  Lol.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> So I got caught up last night...
> 
> Did anyone but me notice that in the episode "The Dog" when the El Salvidorian father shoots the walker in the with the shotgun loaded with birdshot that there was the sound of a pump-action shot gun ratcheting a shell into the chamber?
> 
> 
> (It was an over-under shotgun.)
> 
> 
> >>>>



Oh wow no I didn't...I do remember it was an over-under two shot...just another example of the sloppy writing. I know it is supposed to be the same people as TWD - I refuse to believe that, maybe one person in 20. And he is the coffee getter.


----------



## GHook93

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> So I got caught up last night...
> 
> Did anyone but me notice that in the episode "The Dog" when the El Salvidorian father shoots the walker in the with the shotgun loaded with birdshot that there was the sound of a pump-action shot gun ratcheting a shell into the chamber?
> 
> 
> (It was an over-under shotgun.)
> 
> 
> >>>>


 I thought it was a BB gun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.  

So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?  

I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.




I think the gov,t is taking anyone who has a condition where there is even a small chance to die to a secured facility. The druggie was taken as a measure to prevent social unrest, which could be catastrophic in the circumstances.
I would do the same.
Having said that - this is Hollywood - so indeed they will paint the military as evil, vicious - mindless killers.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the gov,t is taking anyone who has a condition where there is even a small chance to die to a secured facility. The druggie was taken as a measure to prevent social unrest, which could be catastrophic in the circumstances.
> I would do the same.
> Having said that - this is Hollywood - so indeed they will paint the military as evil, vicious - mindless killers.
Click to expand...


The government's biggest concern at a time like this would probably be stopping the spread of the disease.  I think that involves killing people that they feel are infected and/or have been exposed to the infection.  They might have also taken the druggie because someone like that would be more prone to any blood-borne diseases.  

Personally, I don't know if I could trust my government.  I'm already quite distrustful, and I think if some apocalyptic virus was out of control that I would probably feel even MORE distrustful.  I would probably prefer to be with a small band of other citizens than to go along with what the government is telling me.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the gov,t is taking anyone who has a condition where there is even a small chance to die to a secured facility. The druggie was taken as a measure to prevent social unrest, which could be catastrophic in the circumstances.
> I would do the same.
> Having said that - this is Hollywood - so indeed they will paint the military as evil, vicious - mindless killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government's biggest concern at a time like this would probably be stopping the spread of the disease.  I think that involves killing people that they feel are infected and/or have been exposed to the infection.  They might have also taken the druggie because someone like that would be more prone to any blood-borne diseases.
> 
> Personally, I don't know if I could trust my government.  I'm already quite distrustful, and I think if some apocalyptic virus was out of control that I would probably feel even MORE distrustful.  I would probably prefer to be with a small band of other citizens than to go along with what the government is telling me.
Click to expand...


True...governments should instinctively be mistrusted.


----------



## TrinityPower

I have not watched the last episode yet but the barbershop owner is in the know along with his wife as if they escaped it before. I keep recalling the CDC guy from season 2? whispering to Rick? everyone is infected.  In this show I am getting the vibe that there was knowledge of this like the CDC knowing certain viruses have been let loose in the air or water but do not disclose such things.  By the way he is acting with showing how to use the gun and things he has said, the barbershop guy and his wife know.


----------



## featherlite

The original WD completely left out how the gov intervened. Besides the city on fire scene and a few crashed helicopters...they always survived on their own.
This one is showing gov involvment. Is it a good thing? maybe. Travis is out jogging...he seems to think so. lol

Are they trying to contain it and isolate anyone sick or showing symptoms? Or are they rounding up people for whatever...( jaws music plays)
The worst scene was the mom beating on her son. Zombie apocalypse or not...no excuse. Shes a loose cannon. Cuts fence on her own to go investigate. In a way she reminds me of Andrea from wd1...Andrea made some stupid mistakes but at least she had a brain. ( the actresses looks alot alike also)
Im thinkin the drug addicted kid might come through( depending on the plot).
 If this gov help isnt really help...and since hes taken only because he messed up ( his elevated BP or somthing?)...hes not really sick.  He might be the one to reveal something and break out.


The lesson in all this is...in case of a zombie outbreak...head South. They do things the right way. 

Big cities riot, beat up their own kids, then get controlled by the gov.
Stick with small town sheriffs, Christians on farms and rednecks.


----------



## TrinityPower

I was really disappointed when they killed off Hershal on WD.  I really liked that old fellow and his character


----------



## featherlite

Me too, and what an awful scene. 
...least Morgan is back. Came out of his walker overload stage and came back. Just in time to watch Rick go through it. lol


----------



## Montrovant

featherlite said:


> The original WD completely left out how the gov intervened. Besides the city on fire scene and a few crashed helicopters...they always survived on their own.
> This one is showing gov involvment. Is it a good thing? maybe. Travis is out jogging...he seems to think so. lol
> 
> Are they trying to contain it and isolate anyone sick or showing symptoms? Or are they rounding up people for whatever...( jaws music plays)
> The worst scene was the mom beating on her son. Zombie apocalypse or not...no excuse. Shes a loose cannon. Cuts fence on her own to go investigate. In a way she reminds me of Andrea from wd1...Andrea made some stupid mistakes but at least she had a brain. ( the actresses looks alot alike also)
> Im thinkin the drug addicted kid might come through( depending on the plot).
> If this gov help isnt really help...and since hes taken only because he messed up ( his elevated BP or somthing?)...hes not really sick.  He might be the one to reveal something and break out.
> 
> 
> The lesson in all this is...in case of a zombie outbreak...head South. They do things the right way.
> 
> Big cities riot, beat up their own kids, then get controlled by the gov.
> Stick with small town sheriffs, Christians on farms and rednecks.



Actually, I really liked the scene with the mother hitting her kid.  I thought it was one of the best of the show.  I also felt very sympathetic to her reaction; he was stealing morphine from a seriously ill man.  From what we've seen the mother has apparently been dealing with her son's drug addiction for years.  With everything going on, all she went through trying to help him by getting oxy from the school, for him to lie about things and do what he did.....she should have hit him a bit more.  

They certainly give the impression that taking the sick is for some nefarious purpose.  We'll have to see if it is.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.


I believe the gov knows when they die they come back as zombies. So they are killing the sick and injured. 

The junkie will escape, but the ex wife and Mr Salazar get smoked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrinityPower

Keep in mind that this whole break out is taking place during the time that Rick is in the hospital from his line of duty coma. This takes place in Los Angeles and Rick is in Atlanta but if the government knows and is killing off all patients why did they leave Rick alone?


----------



## Montrovant

TrinityPower said:


> Keep in mind that this whole break out is taking place during the time that Rick is in the hospital from his line of duty coma. This takes place in Los Angeles and Rick is in Atlanta but if the government knows and is killing off all patients why did they leave Rick alone?



At this point I imagine there are large breakdowns in communication, questions about command and leadership structures, etc..  It's entirely possible that whoever is giving orders to kill off sick patients (assuming that is what's happening) is not in communication with the entire country, does not have enough authority to order it in other locations, or something along those lines.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the gov knows when they die they come back as zombies. So they are killing the sick and injured.
> 
> The junkie will escape, but the ex wife and Mr Salazar get smoked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That is what Madison thinks too, as she saw dead bodies of "regular" people who did not appear to be infected.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the gov knows when they die they come back as zombies. So they are killing the sick and injured.
> 
> The junkie will escape, but the ex wife and Mr Salazar get smoked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I hope you're wrong about Mr. Salazar.  At least his character has some balls!


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the gov knows when they die they come back as zombies. So they are killing the sick and injured.
> 
> The junkie will escape, but the ex wife and Mr Salazar get smoked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Mr. Salazar.  At least his character has some balls!
Click to expand...

So far he is the only good character in the show, so I hope he lives also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## featherlite

Montrovant said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original WD completely left out how the gov intervened. Besides the city on fire scene and a few crashed helicopters...they always survived on their own.
> This one is showing gov involvment. Is it a good thing? maybe. Travis is out jogging...he seems to think so. lol
> 
> Are they trying to contain it and isolate anyone sick or showing symptoms? Or are they rounding up people for whatever...( jaws music plays)
> The worst scene was the mom beating on her son. Zombie apocalypse or not...no excuse. Shes a loose cannon. Cuts fence on her own to go investigate. In a way she reminds me of Andrea from wd1...Andrea made some stupid mistakes but at least she had a brain. ( the actresses looks alot alike also)
> Im thinkin the drug addicted kid might come through( depending on the plot).
> If this gov help isnt really help...and since hes taken only because he messed up ( his elevated BP or somthing?)...hes not really sick.  He might be the one to reveal something and break out.
> 
> 
> The lesson in all this is...in case of a zombie outbreak...head South. They do things the right way.
> 
> Big cities riot, beat up their own kids, then get controlled by the gov.
> Stick with small town sheriffs, Christians on farms and rednecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I really liked the scene with the mother hitting her kid.  I thought it was one of the best of the show.  I also felt very sympathetic to her reaction; he was stealing morphine from a seriously ill man.  From what we've seen the mother has apparently been dealing with her son's drug addiction for years.  With everything going on, all she went through trying to help him by getting oxy from the school, for him to lie about things and do what he did.....she should have hit him a bit more.
> 
> They certainly give the impression that taking the sick is for some nefarious purpose.  We'll have to see if it is.
Click to expand...


To each their own I guess.  I understood her frustration..I just thought it was over the top cruel and the scene just looked stupid to me.  Her character comes across like a confused mighty mouse. lol
I think Ive watched too many zombie flicks so ive come to expect the worst...the gov is always trying to contain something but ends up killing hords of innocent people. Maybe they will do somthing different with it this time. hope so.


----------



## featherlite

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the gov knows when they die they come back as zombies. So they are killing the sick and injured.
> 
> The junkie will escape, but the ex wife and Mr Salazar get smoked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Mr. Salazar.  At least his character has some balls!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far he is the only good character in the show, so I hope he lives also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hes a great character, but hes toast.   lol


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the gov knows when they die they come back as zombies. So they are killing the sick and injured.
> 
> The junkie will escape, but the ex wife and Mr Salazar get smoked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Mr. Salazar.  At least his character has some balls!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far he is the only good character in the show, so I hope he lives also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hes a great character, but hes toast.   lol
Click to expand...


I don't know about that.  I think he and the kid are going to escape together.  I don't really see the point of offing him at this point in the show.  But then again, you never know.


----------



## featherlite

ChrisL said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I still kind of like the blonde lady.  She knows what's going on, although her leaving the safety of the neighborhood to go off nosing around without even telling anyone was pretty dumb move.  The husband, Travis, needs to have a "close encounter" with a zombie or zombies so that he can realize, no, these are not the people you once knew.  In fact, they aren't "people" at all anymore and need to be killed immediately.
> 
> So, what do you guys think of the government taking the old woman with the broken leg and the druggie boy?  Does the government have nefarious intent or not?  Would you trust your government at a time like this, or would you prefer going it alone with a small group?
> 
> I think the druggie kid is going to escape custody ASAP.  He is young and, although he is a drug addict, he isn't STUPID.  Lol.  He'll escape easily probably.  The old woman is just done.  I don't think we'll be seeing much more of her, TBH.  I have no idea what is going to happen with her husband (the bald man).  I imagine he is wily enough to figure out a way to escape too.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the gov knows when they die they come back as zombies. So they are killing the sick and injured.
> 
> The junkie will escape, but the ex wife and Mr Salazar get smoked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Mr. Salazar.  At least his character has some balls!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far he is the only good character in the show, so I hope he lives also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hes a great character, but hes toast.   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about that.  I think he and the kid are going to escape together.  I don't really see the point of offing him at this point in the show.  But then again, you never know.
Click to expand...



It was just a joke ChrisL. "Hes toast"
... the gov is taking people to get "help" ( which at this point no one is sure what exactly this help is.)


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the gov knows when they die they come back as zombies. So they are killing the sick and injured.
> 
> The junkie will escape, but the ex wife and Mr Salazar get smoked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong about Mr. Salazar.  At least his character has some balls!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far he is the only good character in the show, so I hope he lives also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hes a great character, but hes toast.   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about that.  I think he and the kid are going to escape together.  I don't really see the point of offing him at this point in the show.  But then again, you never know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a joke ChrisL. "Hes toast"
> ... the gov is taking people to get "help" ( which at this point no one is sure what exactly this help is.)
Click to expand...


We will see I guess.  Personally, I would be quite suspicious of the government at a time like this.


----------



## GHook93

Definitely the best episode of the show. The show has won me over I will be looking forward to next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Unfortunately, I was really tired last night and I dozed off several times during the show.  So I just ended up going to bed.  I felt kind of like a zombie actually . . . bed . . . sleep.   Lol.  

Needless to say, I missed quite a bit.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I'm finding the show boring and I simply don't care anything about the characters.  I don't even know their names.  Doubt I'll be watching when it picks up after TWD is over. The acting is subpar. Oh, and that donut zombie?  Fx were awful.  I'm out.


----------



## GHook93

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm finding the show boring and I simply don't care anything about the characters.  I don't even know their names.  Doubt I'll be watching when it picks up after TWD is over. The acting is subpar. Oh, and that donut zombie?  Fx were awful.  I'm out.


I thought the acting started out bad but got much better. The characters aren't great but I think they all have potential. I am really hoping the black guy that saved the junky son makes it. He had a great introduction and seems like he could be an awesome character. I am not a fan of Mr Salazar anymore. Sorry but torturing and then planning to kill a kid who saved your daughter from a bullet to the head was pretty low especially when you have no idea what is going on. Fuck that guy I hope he becomes Walker food.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

I still don't like any of them, TBH.  I'm trying.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding the show boring and I simply don't care anything about the characters.  I don't even know their names.  Doubt I'll be watching when it picks up after TWD is over. The acting is subpar. Oh, and that donut zombie?  Fx were awful.  I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the acting started out bad but got much better. The characters aren't great but I think they all have potential. I am really hoping the black guy that saved the junky son makes it. He had a great introduction and seems like he could be an awesome character. I am not a fan of Mr Salazar anymore. Sorry but torturing and then planning to kill a kid who saved your daughter from a bullet to the head was pretty low especially when you have no idea what is going on. Fuck that guy I hope he becomes Walker food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yeah, I don't know what to think of him torturing that guy.  I guess he feels like his wife's life is in danger, but he doesn't know she's already dead.  That's not going to be pretty, when he finds that out.


----------



## ChrisL

Who is that black guy in the refugee camp (or jail, which is what it is more like)?


----------



## GHook93

It looks like there will finally be some walkers in the season finale. Bout time, this first season is seriously lacking Walkers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Dead pool:
Not Dying: Travis, Madison, Nic, Chris, Alicia and Ofelia
Probably Live: Liz, the Capture Soldier, the Black Guy from the Holding Cage
Probably Dead: Dr Exner, Daniel Salazar
Walker Food: Random people in the Holding Cells, random people in town and random soldiers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Who is that black guy in the refugee camp (or jail, which is what it is more like)?



A welcomed good character


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that black guy in the refugee camp (or jail, which is what it is more like)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A welcomed good character
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hmm.  How do you know??  Inside info?


----------



## Zoom-boing

I still don't care about this show.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

hortysir said:


> Damn
> Missed it
> Have to wait until tomorrow for VOD



WAY too slow first few episodes. Seems like they're planning on a very long run as with the original series so taking their time. But it's too much time. Want people besides existing fans to watch gotta move things along a lot faster than they are.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Strikesm e more as zombie-porn than horror. As with sex, there's only so many ways to show people being menaced by, fleeing from, or dispatching a zombie. As with only so many ways to show people having sex. 

Only zombie movies I've liked to date was "Zombieland" and "Shaun of the Dead."


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that black guy in the refugee camp (or jail, which is what it is more like)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A welcomed good character
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  How do you know??  Inside info?
Click to expand...

He has only had a small part in one episode and he is heads an tails better than every other character so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that black guy in the refugee camp (or jail, which is what it is more like)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A welcomed good character
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  How do you know??  Inside info?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has only had a small part in one episode and he is heads an tails better than every other character so far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Well, he's more interesting so far, at least.  Not sure if he's a good guy or a bad guy though.


----------



## GHook93

Your plan is to release a horde of thousands of Walkers! What fucking assholes. Man I hate the Salazar character. I hope he becomes Walker food soon. Not to mention they released this horde onto their family, trapped civilians and a town filled with innocent people (not to mention they left the gate open to the town also, assholes). Then they created a link in the army barracks fence. 

In fact I hope the whole cast gets killed!


----------



## Gracie

Not on here for another hour and a half but I know what is going on since I look at spoilers.

Meanwhile, I hope the producers don't plan to have this group eventually meet up with Ricks group. None of the characters of this collective of survivors have any redeeming factors. So yeah..I hope the whole cast turns to walker food.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I am on the last 10 min of the show.  It wasn't so bad this week.  I'm surprised at Travis, I must say!  *shock*


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Well, I am on the last 10 min of the show.  It wasn't so bad this week.  I'm surprised at Travis, I must say!  *shock*


Season 1 of FWD was a huge let down! Horrible plot. Very little action and other than the black guy every character is horrible and you root against them.

The worst scene in the season is when they had the soldier appear the garage. So fucking stupid!

I actually don't think I am going to tune in to season 2!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am on the last 10 min of the show.  It wasn't so bad this week.  I'm surprised at Travis, I must say!  *shock*
> 
> 
> 
> Season 1 of FWD was a huge let down! Horrible plot. Very little action and other than the black guy every character is horrible and you root against them.
> 
> The worst scene in the season is when they had the soldier appear the garage. So fucking stupid!
> 
> I actually don't think I am going to tune in to season 2!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Geez, you were one of the optimistic ones, I thought!


----------



## Zoom-boing

I decided to watch the last episode just because.  Yup, still over it.  Should have watched The Good Wife.


----------



## ChrisL

Hey guys, at least there were walkers in this last episode, right?    It's surely no TWD, but it kept us busy for a while.  Next week, TWD is back and we can put this all behind us!


----------



## Montrovant

This show is fine.  It's not as good as TWD, but it's certainly watchable.  I think only having 6 episodes was a problem; they tried to fit too much into a small window.  I would have preferred if they had expanded on the beginnings of the zombie rise and ended the season with the soldiers coming to 'save' them.  Then season 2 could have been about the breakdown in order, the problems with the remaining authority, the eventual prison break.  It would have allowed for greater character development and more time to make the show unique rather than jumping right to the beginning of TWD.

Still, this was good enough that I'll watch again if there's a second season.  It fills the gap between TWD seasons and maybe as they go they'll improve.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> This show is fine.  It's not as good as TWD, but it's certainly watchable.  I think only having 6 episodes was a problem; they tried to fit too much into a small window.  I would have preferred if they had expanded on the beginnings of the zombie rise and ended the season with the soldiers coming to 'save' them.  Then season 2 could have been about the breakdown in order, the problems with the remaining authority, the eventual prison break.  It would have allowed for greater character development and more time to make the show unique rather than jumping right to the beginning of TWD.
> 
> Still, this was good enough that I'll watch again if there's a second season.  It fills the gap between TWD seasons and maybe as they go they'll improve.



Heck, it's a lot better than some other shows I've seen!    It's not fantastic, but I don't think it's so terrible either.  I've talked to several people who do like it too.


----------



## Gracie

It's being alluded to (Talking Dead) that rachet jaw is Ricks sister.

And as if we don't have enough zombie crap going on, there is yet another new show of people stuck on an airplane at the beginning of the outbreak. Supposedly 15 seasons starting in 2016. What is that one to be called? Fly the Walking Dead? Oy.


----------



## Gracie

I think Travis just woke up.

I'll watch next season just because of his character. Plus, I love the actor playing him.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Have to admit, in five seasons of TWD never once did I think "oh hey, go live on a boat.  Limited walker encounters".  Not a bad idea.


----------



## Gracie

Zoom-boing said:


> Have to admit, in five seasons of TWD never once did I think "oh hey, go live on a boat.  Limited walker encounters".  Not a bad idea.


I did. My first thought was..get the fuck out of dodge, find the nearest ocean, snag a big assed boat. I always wondered why survivors continued to stick to forests and big cities and towns. Lots of fish in the sea. Rain water. Port calls for food runs. Only problem is..who else thought that idea and became pirates going after others at sea? Still...yeah. If such a thing happened, I would be heading to the beach and finding the biggest boat I could steal.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to admit, in five seasons of TWD never once did I think "oh hey, go live on a boat.  Limited walker encounters".  Not a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I did. My first thought was..get the fuck out of dodge, find the nearest ocean, snag a big assed boat. I always wondered why survivors continued to stick to forests and big cities and towns. Lots of fish in the sea. Rain water. Port calls for food runs. Only problem is..who else thought that idea and became pirates going after others at sea? Still...yeah. If such a thing happened, I would be heading to the beach and finding the biggest boat I could steal.
Click to expand...


Living on a boat would be.....problematic for someone who hasn't spent much time on the water I would think.  First, you'd almost have to have a sailboat because of the limited amount of fuel you can carry and the difficulty obtaining more.  Second, depending on the number of people and size of the boat, keeping food supplies might be hard for any decent amount of time.  Third, if there are maintenance issues, again, it could be very hard to get needed materials.

If you could take a boat to a small island with no zombies on it but enough agriculture to survive, that would work.  Just living on a boat, however, would probably be too hard for most.  Scurvy anyone?


----------



## WorldWatcher

Montrovant said:


> If you could take a boat to a small island with no zombies on it but enough agriculture to survive, that would work.  Just living on a boat, however, would probably be too hard for most.  Scurvy anyone?



Truth be told I haven't watched the episode yet, probably will tonight while on the treadmill, but...

Take a ship or barge out into the harbor or off shore in a lake and drop anchor.  You don't have to be sailing it to get the advantages, the main one being a physical barrier. 

Now you have a base of operations from which to conduct scavenging runs and possibly begin building shore based fortifications.


>>>>


----------



## Montrovant

WorldWatcher said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could take a boat to a small island with no zombies on it but enough agriculture to survive, that would work.  Just living on a boat, however, would probably be too hard for most.  Scurvy anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I haven't watched the episode yet, probably will tonight while on the treadmill, but...
> 
> Take a ship or barge out into the harbor or off shore in a lake and drop anchor.  You don't have to be sailing it to get the advantages, the main one being a physical barrier.
> 
> Now you have a base of operations from which to conduct scavenging runs and possibly begin building shore based fortifications.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


That certainly would have advantages.  There are disadvantages too, though.  Weather could become far more dangerous.  Any need to quickly reach 'home' is more difficult, as is any need to quickly leave.  If anyone gets motion sickness they are in for trouble.  

Combining a boat with the creation of a base of sorts on shore would certainly be a good plan, though!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you could take a boat to a small island with no zombies on it but enough agriculture to survive, that would work.  Just living on a boat, however, would probably be too hard for most.  Scurvy anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told I haven't watched the episode yet, probably will tonight while on the treadmill, but...
> 
> Take a ship or barge out into the harbor or off shore in a lake and drop anchor.  You don't have to be sailing it to get the advantages, the main one being a physical barrier.
> 
> Now you have a base of operations from which to conduct scavenging runs and possibly begin building shore based fortifications.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That certainly would have advantages.  There are disadvantages too, though.  Weather could become far more dangerous.  Any need to quickly reach 'home' is more difficult, as is any need to quickly leave.  If anyone gets motion sickness they are in for trouble.
> 
> Combining a boat with the creation of a base of sorts on shore would certainly be a good plan, though!
Click to expand...


That would be a big problem for me!  I get sea sick.  There would have to be a good supply of Dramamine on board!


----------



## featherlite

GHook93 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding the show boring and I simply don't care anything about the characters.  I don't even know their names.  Doubt I'll be watching when it picks up after TWD is over. The acting is subpar. Oh, and that donut zombie?  Fx were awful.  I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the acting started out bad but got much better. The characters aren't great but I think they all have potential. I am really hoping the black guy that saved the junky son makes it. He had a great introduction and seems like he could be an awesome character. I am not a fan of Mr Salazar anymore. Sorry but torturing and then planning to kill a kid who saved your daughter from a bullet to the head was pretty low especially when you have no idea what is going on. Fuck that guy I hope he becomes Walker food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Im no fan of Mr Salazar either. I know they are trying to show he survived a war earlier in life ( or something to that effect)...the way his character is now...he would have fit right in at Terminus.   
Pretty decent episode. Taking over the military and members of the military leaving to be with their own families.realistic
I like Strands (?) house...maybe they could find some way to secure that whole area and live out there.

 He didnt seem too concerned about his yacht sitting way out in the water...like its always way out there. lol
Maybe its full of walkers and they are partying it up.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am on the last 10 min of the show.  It wasn't so bad this week.  I'm surprised at Travis, I must say!  *shock*
> 
> 
> 
> Season 1 of FWD was a huge let down! Horrible plot. Very little action and other than the black guy every character is horrible and you root against them.
> 
> The worst scene in the season is when they had the soldier appear the garage. So fucking stupid!
> 
> I actually don't think I am going to tune in to season 2!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez, you were one of the optimistic ones, I thought!
Click to expand...

I am full of it. I'll be back next season!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding the show boring and I simply don't care anything about the characters.  I don't even know their names.  Doubt I'll be watching when it picks up after TWD is over. The acting is subpar. Oh, and that donut zombie?  Fx were awful.  I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the acting started out bad but got much better. The characters aren't great but I think they all have potential. I am really hoping the black guy that saved the junky son makes it. He had a great introduction and seems like he could be an awesome character. I am not a fan of Mr Salazar anymore. Sorry but torturing and then planning to kill a kid who saved your daughter from a bullet to the head was pretty low especially when you have no idea what is going on. Fuck that guy I hope he becomes Walker food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im no fan of Mr Salazar either. I know they are trying to show he survived a war earlier in life ( or something to that effect)...the way his character is now...he would have fit right in at Terminus.
> Pretty decent episode. Taking over the military and members of the military leaving to be with their own families.realistic
> I like Strands (?) house...maybe they could find some way to secure that whole area and live out there.
> 
> He didnt seem too concerned about his yacht sitting way out in the water...like its always way out there. lol
> Maybe its full of walkers and they are partying it up.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm not too thrilled by some of the cold heartedness I've seen.  Salazar has gone a bit over the edge, IMO.


----------



## Gracie

Bump for this coming Sunday.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Bump for this coming Sunday.



The Producers know what they are doing by having this come right after Walking Dead ended


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> Bump for this coming Sunday.



For FTWD?  I tried to care about the characters ... and failed.  

Maybe I'll give it another shot.  Read somewhere that Negan might play into FTWD?   Or at least some of his backstory?


----------



## Gracie

Negan in FTWD? That would be interesting..even if it IS a backstory.
I don't like any of the characters either...especially Junky Depp, but...I will give it a go and see what this sunday looks like. If it sucks with Ms JutJaw still as lead character....I might bow out. I don't like her any more than I like Junky Depp.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gracie said:


> Negan in FTWD? That would be interesting..even if it IS a backstory.
> I don't like any of the characters either...especially Junky Depp, but...I will give it a go and see what this sunday looks like. If it sucks with Ms JutJaw still as lead character....I might bow out. I don't like her any more than I like Junky Depp.



I read something about it but no clue on details.  Too much screaming over TWD finale out there, the details got lost in the screams.  lol


----------



## Gracie

The finale did suck and was considered a low blow. But....whatchagonnado?


----------



## Gracie

I am catching up on FTWD so when it comes on at 9 and I see how it goes, I will know whether I will even bother with this season. So far, I still am not drawn to any of the characters. Zip. Nada. If season 2 does not have any likable characters yet...then I'm out.


----------

